# Echostar 14 - At 119 and in service 5/19 at 3:00am ET



## bluegras

Echostar XIV launch
Sponsored Links
Per DishNetwork Tweet

Satellite launch today! Tune in to Ch.101 around 2 ET to watch Echo XIV head off to space on a mission to bring more HD your way!


----------



## P Smith

You know, the D12 continuing saga is more trilling now.


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> You know, the D12 continuing saga is more trilling now.


Only "if" Echostar 14 starts carrying HD before D12 does. If that happens DirectTv will even be further behind.


----------



## P Smith

if I could I would rename it before liftoff (remembering AMC-14).


----------



## P Smith

Actually it's flying nominal ... But D12 is: "The situation ranges from a delay of a couple months to something you won't want to hear."


----------



## Stewart Vernon

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., March 21, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network L.L.C., the fastest-growing pay-TV provider in America, today announced the successful launch of its latest satellite, EchoStar XIV.

To view the multimedia assets associated with this release, please click http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...d-industrys-largest-hd-offering-88747237.html 
EchoStar XIV allows DISH Network to continue expanding the largest high definition offering in the U.S. The definitive HD leader, DISH Network currently broadcasts more than 160 HD channels as well as HD locals in 152 markets.

Today's launch brings the size of DISH Network's satellite constellation to 15 - the largest fleet in the industry. Built by Space Systems/Loral, EchoStar XIV launched on an International Launch Services Proton/Breeze M vehicle from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan at 2:27 p.m. ET on Saturday, March 20. After a nine-hour, 10-minute mission, EchoStar XIV was successfully released into geosynchronous transfer orbit. The satellite will ultimately reside at 119 degrees West longitude at an altitude of 22,000 miles. Video replays of the launch will be available on www.dish.com on Monday.

"DISH Network continues to launch new satellites to remain at the forefront of multi-channel video programming," said Tom Cullen, executive vice president of Sales, Marketing and Programming for DISH Network. "We look forward to extending our industry-leading HD line-up to well over 200 channels."

For more information about DISH Network, visit www.dish.com.

*About DISH Network* 
DISH Network L.L.C., a subsidiary of DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), provides more than 14.1 million satellite TV customers, as of Dec. 31, 2009, with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the ViP(R) 722 HD DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network Corporation is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dish.com, follow on Twitter, @dishnetwork, or become a Fan on Facebook, www.facebook.com/dishnetwork.

SOURCE DISH Network Corporation 
Copyright (C) 2010 PR Newswire. All rights reserved


----------



## tkrandall

what role will Echostar XIV fill at 119? (what payload does it have (Ku transponders, etc), and is it replacing another satellite that is aging or has less capabilites? Is it Ku only? 

I'm just wondering how this bird fits into their plans.


----------



## damondlt

Well that completes Western Arc Brand New Satellites.

Now What About Eastern Arc?
Lets Get our locals on something stable.


----------



## harsh

tkrandall said:


> what role will Echostar XIV fill at 119? (what payload does it have (Ku transponders, etc), and is it replacing another satellite that is aging or has less capabilites? Is it Ku only?


It replaces Echostar 7 with more power and spotbeams.

Like all other Echostar satellites, it is Ku.

It is the heaviest DBS satellite ever launched.


----------



## jacmyoung

GrumpyBear said:


> Only "if" Echostar 14 starts carrying HD before D12 does. If that happens DirectTv will even be further behind.


I still remember how fast E* put its leased satellite into action after the loss of AMC-14


----------



## P Smith

Seems to me, it's flip-flop process between two provides.


----------



## tvjay

P Smith said:


> Actually it's flying nominal ... But D12 is: "The situation ranges from a delay of a couple months to something you won't want to hear."


Wait, what happened to D12? I thought everything was working fine?


----------



## HarveyLA

Here is the rundown on Echostar XIV spotbeams and full US coverage. total of 103 Ku-band transponders (combination of spotbeams and national beams).

http://www.satbeams.com/satellites?id=2426

This shows spotbeams assigned to specific cities, but doesn't tell the full story. These assignments may free up spotbeams on other satellites, that could be reallocated and/or steered to different locations. For example, San Diego is listed as getting an Echostar XIV spotbeam. The old one conceivably could be reaimed to Los Angeles, increasing local HD capacity there. I haven't seen a lot of info on reaiming capability. Maybe somebody else knows more about this. In any case, we'll just have to see how this plays out, and which new national and local HD channels are added. PBS locals in HD are likely sooner or later. (Check out the PBS thread)


----------



## P Smith

tvjay said:


> Wait, what happened to D12? I thought everything was working fine?


Here is the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164555


----------



## sigma1914

P Smith said:


> Actually it's flying nominal ... But D12 is: "The situation ranges from a delay of a couple months to something you won't want to hear."





tvjay said:


> Wait, what happened to D12? I thought everything was working fine?





P Smith said:


> Here is the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164555


It's fine...was a rumor. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2399842#post2399842


----------



## P Smith

It's not simple as that conclusion - read that thread's posts for last two days; take your time and go with your own mindset.


----------



## sigma1914

P Smith said:


> It's not simple as that conclusion - read that thread's posts for last two days; take your time and go with your own mindset.


They got UP to 30 more days. Big deal...it was ahead of schedule. Now, it's on schedule. Take off the tinfoil hat. :lol:


----------



## P Smith

No need to go personal picking.


----------



## sigma1914

P Smith said:


> No need to go personal picking.


It's sarcasm...no need for FUD, though.


----------



## P Smith

Enough.


----------



## CoolGui

For those of us who don't keep track with the specific satellites, and are more concerned about what channels are delivered... what's the upshot here?


----------



## P Smith

Latest sat launches doesn't lead to new channels addition right away, so it's at the provider discretion.


----------



## phrelin

HarveyLA said:


> Here is the rundown on Echostar XIV spotbeams and full US coverage. total of 103 Ku-band transponders (combination of spotbeams and national beams).
> 
> http://www.satbeams.com/satellites?id=2426
> 
> This shows spotbeams assigned to specific cities, but doesn't tell the full story. These assignments may free up spotbeams on other satellites, that could be reallocated and/or steered to different locations. For example, San Diego is listed as getting an Echostar XIV spotbeam. The old one conceivably could be reaimed to Los Angeles, increasing local HD capacity there. I haven't seen a lot of info on reaiming capability. Maybe somebody else knows more about this. In any case, we'll just have to see how this plays out, and which new national and local HD channels are added. PBS locals in HD are likely sooner or later. (Check out the PBS thread)


Ok, so I learned about a web site I didn't know existed that appears to be full of information. Thanks for the link!


----------



## slimer123

Now the question is, what are they going to do with E7? Maybe use it to boost 77w?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Well, we here in the Paducah, KY-Cape Girardeau, MO local market have yet to receive HD locals. We were originally planned to get them last year at about this time. So I'm hoping that once this new bird goes active, we'll start seeing some more HD Locals light up.


----------



## david_jr

If this is a western arc sat, why are the east coast beams so good? New York & Hartford both cover a big area.


----------



## HarveyLA

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Well, we here in the Paducah, KY-Cape Girardeau, MO local market have yet to receive HD locals. We were originally planned to get them last year at about this time. So I'm hoping that once this new bird goes active, we'll start seeing some more HD Locals light up.


According to the Satbeams link, spotbeam B-14's primary signal covers Paducah and Cape Girardeau, as well as Louisville, Nashville and Cincinnati. Satbeams shows the predicted coverage area of each spotbeam on a world map, which can be magnified very close up. Again, it's a guessing game at this point, about what this means to the communities in the various spotbeams.


----------



## HarveyLA

david_jr said:


> If this is a western arc sat, why are the east coast beams so good? New York & Hartford both cover a big area.


This replaces the main satellite at 119 which is national in scope. The national coverage map on "spotbeams" shows a stronger signal in the eastern part of the country. That may be to compensate for the satellite appearing lower in the sky, making reception more difficult in some cases and possibly increasing signal loss during bad weather.


----------



## rocatman

HarveyLA said:


> Here is the rundown on Echostar XIV spotbeams and full US coverage. total of 103 Ku-band transponders (combination of spotbeams and national beams).
> 
> http://www.satbeams.com/satellites?id=2426
> 
> This shows spotbeams assigned to specific cities, but doesn't tell the full story. These assignments may free up spotbeams on other satellites, that could be reallocated and/or steered to different locations. For example, San Diego is listed as getting an Echostar XIV spotbeam. The old one conceivably could be reaimed to Los Angeles, increasing local HD capacity there. I haven't seen a lot of info on reaiming capability. Maybe somebody else knows more about this. In any case, we'll just have to see how this plays out, and which new national and local HD channels are added. PBS locals in HD are likely sooner or later. (Check out the PBS thread)


I do not think the E-7 satellite currently at 119 W or even the E-14 satellite has spotbeams that can be steered/re-aimed. In addition, when E-14 arrives at 119 W and is operational, it is expected that the E-7 spotbeams will be shutdown. This is because the E-14 satellite utilizes the TP frequencies dedicated for spotbeams more efficiently and the number of TP frequencies dedicated to spotbeams on E-14 at least initially is the same as on E-7 i.e., 5. Now E-14 may have more spotbeam TPs to utilize for southern California so Dish could add more locals for L.A. or move locals around from spotbeams coming from other slots such as 110 W.


----------



## fikuserectus

Hmmm... They say in the press release largest HD offering, yet my friends still can't get local channels in HD (Rochester NY).

Other providers have had local channels in HD for years.


----------



## jchambers2586

will dish ever go with kA satellites like direc tv has?


----------



## ShapeShifter

jchambers2586 said:


> will dish ever go with kA satellites like direc tv has?


I hope not. When D* moved to the new band, it caused no end of trouble for people in RVs. Many of them use rooftop domes, portable domes, or small folding portable dishes -- none of which are compatible with the new band. The only option for those people at this point is a full blown automatic folding dish for the rooftop (which can cost $2000 or more) or manually setting up a standard dish on a tripod (which can be tricky for many people.) Also, neither of those options work while in motion -- many RVs (including mine) have rooftop domes that can automatically track the satellites while in motion, but even after several years nobody makes an in-motion dome that works with the new frequency band.

If E* changes bands, there will be a lot of unhappy RV customers, because their expensive current equipment will suddenly be obsolete.


----------



## Dood

Oh yeah! More crappy HD channels no one will watch.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Wow. That was a constructive post.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Dood said:


> Oh yeah! More crappy HD channels no one will watch.


NOW that is one of the FUNNIEST comments in sometime. 
Like nobody in a HD focused Forum would be watching New HD channels,
Nor would watchers of this HD forum, be waiting like Rabid dogs for the new wave of HD channels to either brag or be upset on what was missed.
Yep funny comment about channels nobody will watch, as they will just WANT more.


----------



## bnborg

I thought he just meant the crappy ones, like HD shopping channels.


----------



## slimer123

ShapeShifter said:


> I hope not. When D* moved to the new band, it caused no end of trouble for people in RVs. Many of them use rooftop domes, portable domes, or small folding portable dishes -- none of which are compatible with the new band. The only option for those people at this point is a full blown automatic folding dish for the rooftop (which can cost $2000 or more) or manually setting up a standard dish on a tripod (which can be tricky for many people.) Also, neither of those options work while in motion -- many RVs (including mine) have rooftop domes that can automatically track the satellites while in motion, but even after several years nobody makes an in-motion dome that works with the new frequency band.
> 
> If E* changes bands, there will be a lot of unhappy RV customers, because their expensive current equipment will suddenly be obsolete.


Hate to say it, but E15 (currently in production for a late 2010 launch) will have BSS capabilities according to the profile on the manufacturer's website. Don't know a lot about BSS yet, but my understanding is that it will require some sort of new equipment.


----------



## P Smith

slimer123 said:


> Hate to say it, but E15 (currently in production for a late 2010 launch) will have BSS capabilities according to the profile on the manufacturer's website. Don't know a lot about BSS yet, but my understanding is that it will require some sort of new equipment.


Yes, TX and Rx freqs will be reverted, ie uplink -12 GHz, downlink - 17 GHz.
Just use new LNBF.


----------



## jchambers2586

will E15 be a replacement like E14 IS?


----------



## James Long

jchambers2586 said:


> will dish ever go with kA satellites like direc tv has?


No, thank you. DISH used Ku FSS band satellites for a while (129 for Philly, 105 and 121 "SuperDish"). Not as good as nice solid Ku DBS signals from full power satellites.

DISH has their capacity on DBS satellites ... why go to anything less?


----------



## david_jr

HarveyLA said:


> This replaces the main satellite at 119 which is national in scope. The national coverage map on "spotbeams" shows a stronger signal in the eastern part of the country. That may be to compensate for the satellite appearing lower in the sky, making reception more difficult in some cases and possibly increasing signal loss during bad weather.


Sounds like they're not completely abandoning "mixed arc" setups???


----------



## harsh

david_jr said:


> Sounds like they're not completely abandoning "mixed arc" setups???


There remains a huge installed base of DISH 500 installations that needs to be served until it dissipates.

At the same time, the EA would seem to lack the spotbeam capacity to cover its large majority of the population.


----------



## scooper

david_jr said:


> Sounds like they're not completely abandoning "mixed arc" setups???


I would say if you're in an "Eastern Arc" DMA, and you're not using HD, you're going to only have SD on 110/119.


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> No, thank you. DISH used *Ku FSS band* satellites for a while (*129* for Philly, 105 and 121 "SuperDish"). Not as good as nice solid Ku DBS signals from full power satellites.
> 
> DISH has their capacity on DBS satellites ... why go to anything less?


I know 118.75W is FSS sat, but 129W ...


----------



## HarveyLA

Article on impact of satellite launch on Dish expansion of HD markets and PBS stations in HD- no clear answers yet.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/450453-EchoStar_Launches_15th_Satellite.php


----------



## rocatman

slimer123 said:


> Hate to say it, but E15 (currently in production for a late 2010 launch) will have BSS capabilities according to the profile on the manufacturer's website. Don't know a lot about BSS yet, but my understanding is that it will require some sort of new equipment.


BSS is the so called "reverse DBS" band. The recent FCC filing by Dish for E-15 does not mention a BSS capability at all but they could file for it later in a separate filing. I believe Dish has at least filed for BSS license in the neighborhood of 61.5 W if not already obtained approval for a BSS satellite there. BSS would require a new LNB configuration but this could be like what DirecTV has done where this is only testing the BSS frequencies and not for immediate commerical use. I would be interested if the website address from the manufacturer's website that discusses BSS capability on E-15.


----------



## rocatman

harsh said:


> There remains a huge installed base of DISH 500 installations that needs to be served until it dissipates.
> 
> At the same time, the EA would seem to lack the spotbeam capacity to cover its large majority of the population.


Near term, Dish could provide more EA locals from 77 W because most of the CONUS programming has moved over to 72.7 W. There have been rumors that Dish will move CONUS programming i.e., HD from 61.5 W to 72.7 W especially as they obtain more TPs at 72.7 W as DirecTV moves their programming off of that slot. This may allow Dish to use more of the E-12 spotbeam capabilities for locals. The big addition of spotbeams for the EA will come when the QuetzSat-1 satellite is launched to 77 W in August 2011. Dish has use of 24 TPs from 77 W and it is expected that at least 16 TPs will be dedicated for spotbeams. The E-16 satellite to be launched to 61.5 W in 2012 is also expected to be a large spotbeam satellite. Overall for the EA, Dish will have use of 88 TPs, 32 each at 61.5 W and 72.7 W and 24 at 77 W. I can not see Dish needing to use more than 48 TPs for CONUS programming especially using MPEG-4. This leaves a minimum of 40 TPs for spotbeam useage. Right now, Dish uses 31 TPs for spotbeams for the WA. The E-14 satellite initially will use only 5 TPs for spotbeams at 119 W, the same as the E-7 satellite currently at 119 W. I believe E-14 does have the capacity to use 12 TPs which would bring the total to 39 for the WA. The other 7 TPs on E-14 that can be used for spotbeams would not be used until the WA is converted to at least 8PSK if not MPEG-4.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, thank you. DISH used *Ku FSS band* satellites for a while (*129* for Philly, 105 and 121 "SuperDish"). Not as good as nice solid Ku DBS signals from full power satellites.
> 
> DISH has their capacity on DBS satellites ... why go to anything less?
> 
> 
> 
> I know 118.75W is FSS sat, but 129W ...
Click to expand...

It has been a while ... here is a thread from 2002 discussing Phily locals on 129 (Telstar 7).
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=4813


----------



## BobaBird

I'm surprised to not see posts from anyone tracking E*14's progress to its new home.


----------



## James Long

It will get there. I guess DISH customers are not as desperate for new HD as others.


----------



## P Smith

I did try but got no TLE, nor NORAD id for it.


----------



## slimer123

This website lays out all the past, present, and future(known at least) of dish's satellite fleet. It even gives the official references to the info. It appears that dish has plans for some major revamping of it's systems. Could be interesting to see what happens.

http://dishuser.org/satellites.php


----------



## P Smith

I know the EB*B long before (when it hosted here too), but BobaBird didn't update info about E*14 yet.


----------



## harsh

BobaBird said:


> I'm surprised to not see posts from anyone tracking E*14's progress to its new home.


I'm sure someone is, but there's so many up there already and there seem to be less markets coming up absent from DISH as it is.

My only interest is whether or not it gets into its slot before DIRECTV 12 does. You gotta give DIRECTV at least a 2-3 month head start ya know.


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> I did try but got no TLE, nor NORAD id for it.


Try harder. Better yet, as Yoda said, DO. And do it with ID#36499.


----------



## P Smith

Thanks, n2yo still have nothing, by the id I found other interesting posts here.


----------



## Paul Secic

GrumpyBear said:


> Only "if" Echostar 14 starts carrying HD before D12 does. If that happens DirectTv will even be further behind.


As I understand D12 is having problems.


----------



## sigma1914

Paul Secic said:


> As I understand D12 is having problems.


You understood incorrectly. D12 is on time and fine...it's just doing more testing before moving to it's final spot.


----------



## P Smith

Some ppl prefer to be shepherding ... Some digging thru all available info and making intel assumptions...


----------



## GrumpyBear

P Smith said:


> Some ppl prefer to be shepherding ... Some digging thru all available info and making intel assumptions...


I don't know exactly what kind of trouble or even it is trouble they are having.
I do know that they are on at least a 30 day delay for extra testing, as something wasn't right after the 1st 3 weeks of training. So it looks like they are on Target for a Late spring/early summer for programming, which is a little delay but not that much. 
Now in 30 days, at the end of this extended and untended testing, they put in for more testing, then yes you could say D-12 is having problems.


----------



## bnborg

P Smith said:


> Some ppl prefer to be shepherding ... Some digging thru all available info and making intel assumptions...


As opposed to AMD or VIA?


----------



## DJ Lon

How come Dish uses Russia for most of its satellite launches?

Is this something NASA no longer offers? Is it cheaper if NASA does provide this service? Are Russia's rockets better? etc.


----------



## P Smith

DJ Lon said:


> How come Dish uses Russia for most of its satellite launches?
> 
> Is this something NASA no longer offers? Is it cheaper if NASA does provide this service? Are Russia's rockets better? etc.


There are answers for the question given each launch - most of all the reasoning you can gather from threads about D10/D11 and D12. Don't be confused DTV forum - the launch vehicles are universal.


----------



## audiomaster

This shows spotbeams assigned to specific cities, ,,
The Greenville spotbeam actually seems to be centered closer to Charlotte. If the charlotte locals were at 119, I wouldn't need my second dish at 61 degrees. I can't quite see 129 from my woods.


----------



## harsh

DJ Lon said:


> How come Dish uses Russia for most of its satellite launches?


The Russians do it cheaper, faster and they've established an awesome track record.

NASA's launch vehicles are typically too large requiring coordination of many satellites launching at once. NASA is also fettered by the fact that the people who hold the purse strings seem to care a great deal about what happens environmentally down range.


----------



## l8er

sigma1914 said:


> You understood incorrectly. D12 is on time and fine...it's just doing more testing before moving to it's final spot.


 Since when do healthy satellites require an unplanned 30 days for more testing? 

Kind of like "up to 150 HD channels" didn't lead to 150 HD channels with D11 and
"up to 200 HD channels" probably won't lead to 200 HD channels with D12.


----------



## space86

l8er said:


> Since when do healthy satellites require an unplanned 30 days for more testing?
> 
> Kind of like "up to 150 HD channels" didn't lead to 150 HD channels with D11 and
> "up to 200 HD channels" probably won't lead to 200 HD channels with D12.


DirecTV and Dish Network both offer more HD then Cable


----------



## rocatman

DJ Lon said:


> How come Dish uses Russia for most of its satellite launches?
> 
> Is this something NASA no longer offers? Is it cheaper if NASA does provide this service? Are Russia's rockets better? etc.


NASA hasn't launched a commerical satellite since at least the mid 1980's. It would be far more expensive for NASA to launch a satellite especially on a Shuttle. A shuttle launch costs about $0.5 billion each and a satellite would need an additional upperstage since the Shuttle only goes up to an orbit about 200 miles while geostationary satellites need an orbit of about 22,000 miles. Russian rockets are typically much cheaper than U.S. rockets.


----------



## sigma1914

l8er said:


> Since when do healthy satellites require an unplanned 30 days for more testing?
> 
> Kind of like "up to 150 HD channels" didn't lead to 150 HD channels with D11 and
> "up to 200 HD channels" probably won't lead to 200 HD channels with D12.


Better safe than sorry. Regardless, it's fine and on schedule...it's been confirmed from reliable sources.

As for the numbers game, they all stretch the truth.


----------



## James Long

sigma1914 said:


> Better safe than sorry. Regardless, it's fine and on schedule...it's been confirmed from reliable sources.


Fine and on schedule and yet that schedule changes because of the extensions. Or is the working theory that DirecTV planned to extend their testing window before they put the satellite up?

"Potentially delayed but will not delay the launch of new HD" might be a better way to put it ... if the full truth were to be told.

Both companies could add new HD channels on the satellites that are already up. It isn't capacity that is stopping DISH or DirecTV from adding HD. It is just a business decision.


----------



## P Smith

Echostar 14 
1 36499u 10010a 10085.55903597 -.00000110 00000-0 00000+0 0 140
2 36499 2.9148 100.7481 1447191 3.4147 120.9610 1.22836781 90



Code:


Name			ECHOSTAR 14
NORAD #			36499
COSPAR designator	2010-010-A  
Epoch (UTC)		2010-03-26 13:25:00
Orbit # at Epoch	9
Inclination		2.915
RA of A. Node		100.748
Eccentricity		0.1447191
Argument of Perigee	3.415
Revs per day		1.22836781
Period			19h 32m 17s (1172.28 min)
Semi-major axis		36 828 km
Perigee x Apogee	25 121 x 35 780 km
BStar (drag term)	0.000000000 1/ER
Mean anomaly		120.961
Propagation model	SDP4
Element number / age	14 / 1 day(s)

Lon			80.0152° W
Lat			2.9182° S
Alt (km)		29 733.970


----------



## P Smith

Echostar 14 
1 36499u 10010a 10086.77369225 .00000084 00000-0 00000+0 0 159
2 36499 0.0725 300.6528 0003187 331.4227 52.1642 1.00318416 118


Code:


Name			ECHOSTAR 14
NORAD #			36499
COSPAR designator	2010-010-A  
Epoch (UTC)		2010-03-27 18:34:07
Orbit # at Epoch	11
Inclination		0.072
RA of A. Node		300.653
Eccentricity		0.0003187
Argument of Perigee	331.423
Revs per day		1.00318416
Period			23h 55m 25s (1435.42 min)
Semi-major axis		42 152 km
Perigee x Apogee	35 760 x 35 787 km
BStar (drag term)	0.000000000 1/ER
Mean anomaly		52.164
Propagation model	SDP4
Element number / age	15 / 0 day(s)

Lon			139.2960° W
Lat			0.0045° S
Alt (km)		35 786.090

[B] #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap Chg-Hrs [/B]    
014 03-26 13:25:00 25,121 x 35,780 80.0152°W   2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H

So soon E14 will be at testing point 138.5 degree West. Time to fire up spectrum analyzer.


----------



## harsh

Echostar 14 is now very close to the testing slot. There were two TLEs issued overnight and model #17 places it awfully close to 138.5W.

ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A 10087.54154369 .00000081 00000-0 00000+0 0 175
2 36499 000.0633 301.3229 0001513 316.2819 344.0267 01.00343391 128


----------



## P Smith

Echostar 14 
1 36499u 10010a 10087.24205427 .00000081 00000-0 00000+0 0 163
2 36499 0.0720 300.8149 0001865 303.6941 248.9311 1.00343933 120


Code:


Name			ECHOSTAR 14
NORAD #			36499
COSPAR designator	2010-010-A  
Epoch (UTC)		2010-03-28 05:48:33
Orbit # at Epoch	12
Inclination		0.072
RA of A. Node		300.815
Eccentricity		0.0001865
Argument of Perigee	303.694
Revs per day		1.00343933
Period		23h 55m 03s (1435.5 min)
Semi-major axis		42 145 km
Perigee x Apogee	35 759 x 35 774 km
BStar (drag term)	0.000000000 1/ER
Mean anomaly		248.931
Propagation model	SDP4
Element number / age	16 / 0 day(s)

Lon			139.1033° W
Lat			0.0061° N
Alt (km)		35 759.830


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> Echostar 14 is now very close to the testing slot. There were two TLEs issued overnight and model #17 places it awfully close to 138.5W.
> 
> ECHOSTAR 14
> 1 36499U 10010A 10087.54154369 .00000081 00000-0 00000+0 0 175
> 2 36499 000.0633 301.3229 0001513 316.2819 344.0267 01.00343391 128





Code:


Name			ECHOSTAR 14
NORAD #	36499
COSPAR designator	2010-010-A  
Epoch (UTC)		2010-03-28 12:59:49
Orbit # at Epoch	12
Inclination		0.063
RA of A. Node		301.323
Eccentricity		0.0001513
Argument of Perigee	316.282
Revs per day		1.00343391
Period			23h 55m 04s (1435.7 min)
Semi-major axis		42 145 km
Perigee x Apogee	35 760 x 35 773 km
BStar (drag term)	0.000000000 1/ER
Mean anomaly		344.027
Propagation model	SDP4
Element number / age	17 / 0 day(s)

Lon			139.1061° W
Lat			0.0086° N
Alt (km)		35 760.410


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
014 03-26 13:25:00 25,121 x 35,780 80.0152°W   2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063      13  +7H


----------



## P Smith

harsh, do you have first 13 TLEs ?


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> harsh, do have you first 13 TLEs ?


I do not keep old ones. Several of them came overnight and space-track.org doesn't archive them.


----------



## P Smith

I'm getting TLE from http://celestrak.com/NORAD/elements/tle-new.txt, but they don't have #17 yet, only #16.


----------



## harsh

#18 came out about 40 minutes ago:

ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A 10088.21126918 .00000081 00000-0 00000+0 0 180
2 36499 000.0628 298.5637 0001520 315.2278 229.7688 01.00342241 138


----------



## am7crew

E14 has done in one week what has taken D12 to do in over 2 months :nono2:


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> #18 came out about 40 minutes ago:
> 
> ECHOSTAR 14
> 1 36499U 10010A 10088.21126918 .00000081 00000-0 00000+0 0 180
> 2 36499 000.0628 298.5637 0001520 315.2278 229.7688 01.00342241 138





Code:


Name			ECHOSTAR 14
NORAD #			36499
COSPAR designator	2010-010-A  
Epoch (UTC)		2010-03-29 05:04:13
Orbit # at Epoch	13
Inclination		0.063
RA of A. Node		298.564
Eccentricity		0.0001520
Argument of Perigee	315.228
Revs per day		1.00342241
Period			23h 55m 05s (1435.8 min)
Semi-major axis		42 145 km
Perigee x Apogee	35 760 x 35 773 km
BStar (drag term)	0.000000000 1/ER
Mean anomaly		229.769
Propagation model	SDP4
Element number / age	18 / 0 day(s)

Lon			138.8605° W
Lat			0.0070° N
Alt (km)		35 760.600

[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
014 03-26 13:25:00 25,121 x 35,780 80.0152°W   2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063      13  +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063      13  +17H


----------



## harsh

#19 (hint: the number before the last digit on line 1)
ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A 10088.47003958 .00000081 00000-0 00000+0 0 197
2 36499 000.0601 302.1570 0001581 303.3912 331.4901 01.00340634 130


----------



## 722921

Is this the modern day version of train spotting?


----------



## P Smith

722921 said:


> Is this the modern day version of train spotting?


Thank you for your kind of appreciation.

Now, please, join us at D12 thread. I'm sure you will find it entertaining and pleasurable.


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> #19 (hint: the number before the last digit on line 1)
> ECHOSTAR 14
> 1 36499U 10010A 10088.47003958 .00000081 00000-0 00000+0 0 197
> 2 36499 000.0601 302.1570 0001581 303.3912 331.4901 01.00340634 130





Code:


Name			ECHOSTAR 14
NORAD #	36499
COSPAR designator	2010-010-A  
Epoch (UTC)		2010-03-29 11:16:51
Orbit # at Epoch	13
Inclination		0.060
RA of A. Node		302.157
Eccentricity		0.0001581
Argument of Perigee	303.391
Revs per day		1.00340634
Period			23h 55m 06s (1435.10 min)
Semi-major axis		42 145 km
Perigee x Apogee	35 761 x 35 774 km
BStar (drag term)	0.000000000 1/ER
Mean anomaly		331.490
Propagation model	SDP4
Element number / age	19 / 0 day(s)

Lon			138.8421°W
Lat			0.0205°N
Alt (km)		35 762.850

[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
014 03-26 13:25:00 25,121 x 35,780 80.0152°W   2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060      13   +6H


----------



## P Smith

Code:


Historical data:

Launch: 03-20 18:27 GMT.
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H


----------



## Christopher Gould

am7crew said:


> E14 has done in one week what has taken D12 to do in over 2 months :nono2:


by using more fuel and possibly shorting its life or costing more to build and launch by being heavier


----------



## P Smith

Oh, please ! Not same FUD here again.
What do you exactly know about the satellite configuration ? Have you heard it was heaviest Proton't payload what did require modding it ?
Or you paid by competitors for each such post? 

BTW, the sat circling on graveyard orbit after 15 years service will outlast you and me.

I bet you don't like such good start in dish business ?


----------



## James Long

Christopher Gould said:


> by using more fuel and possibly shorting its life or costing more to build and launch by being heavier


To put it nicely, reaching it's orbital location is part of the design of the satellite and launch. Moving there quickly doesn't shorten the expected life when it is all part of the launch plan. Everything is still nominal.


----------



## P Smith

I would change the title - or it allowed for DTV sats threads ?


----------



## harsh

Christopher Gould said:


> by using more fuel and possibly shorting its life...


While this argument is well used over in the DIRECTV threads, it doesn't apply to the SS/L FS-1300. The FS-1300 has a bipropellant travel system separate and apart from the ion powered station keeping system. The Boeing birds used their XIPS ion system for travel and station keeping.


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> While this argument is well used over in the DIRECTV threads, it doesn't apply to the SS/L FS-1300. The FS-1300 has a bipropellant travel system separate and apart from the ion powered station keeping system. The Boeing birds used their XIPS ion system for travel and station keeping.


Regardless, as I pointed out at the beginning of this thread, we know Charlie is not affraid of burning his sats into services ASAP. Last time after the failure of the AMC-14, they kicked that Canadian bird in gears in no time.

Who cares what may happen 12 or 15 years from now? Will DISH still exist? Will DirecTV?


----------



## harsh

jacmyoung said:


> Regardless, as I pointed out at the beginning of this thread, we know Charlie is not affraid of burning his sats into services ASAP.


Like many under-informed arguments, it is a Red Herring.


----------



## P Smith

Code:


Historical data:

Launch: 03-20 18:27 GMT.
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H

As I see it, E14 parked at 138.5°W now - a season of sat-DXing for the satellite is open !


----------



## rocatman

I had conducted some research on the weight of the E-14 satellite before there was an announcement of which launch vehicle it was going on. E-14 has a very large amount of propellant on board perhaps 2000 pounds more than any of the recent DirecTV satellites. I had speculated elsewhere that Dish did this in case there was another Proton/Breeze failure similar to one for AMC-14 which would still allow Dish to use E-14. Now with that extra propellant, Dish has the flexibility to move it quicker than they have with other satellites in the past.


----------



## P Smith

That's interesting point - make it autonomous and substitute III stage of launching vehicle in case of failure. I would say they made it quick counting design/test time for such projects.


----------



## scooper

So E14 can be the Ferrari up there , eh ?


----------



## James Long

scooper said:


> So E14 can be the Ferrari up there , eh ?


The way DISH likes to shuffle the fleet, not a bad idea (although I expect it will stay where it is going until it nears the end of it's life).


----------



## P Smith

Code:


Historical data:

Launch: 03-20 18:27 GMT.
[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047       12  +24H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> Like many under-informed arguments, it is a Red Herring.


Are you denying the fact that the Canadian bird was put in service in very very short time?


----------



## harsh

jacmyoung said:


> Are you denying the fact that the Canadian bird was put in service in very very short time?


Certainly not!

What I'm denying is that the "rush" that they put on it impacted its projected useful life in any significant way. That distinction makes insertion of "rushing" as a concern in this thread a Red Herring.

Ciel 2 incorporates a Thales Alenia Spacebus-4000C4.


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> Certainly not!
> 
> What I'm denying is that the "rush" that they put on it impacted its projected useful life in any significant way. That distinction makes insertion of "rushing" as a concern in this thread a Red Herring.
> 
> Ciel 2 incorporates a Thales Alenia Spacebus-4000C4.


I am not the one asserting that Charlie is burning excessive fuel on his bird to rush things, but I am saying Charlie is known to rush his birds into services, how to do so is not even very important, as long as he is willing to rush the service, which makes it possible to claim the first again.


----------



## harsh

jacmyoung said:


> I am not the one asserting that Charlie is burning excessive fuel on his bird to rush things, but I am saying Charlie is known to rush his birds into services, how to do so is not even very important, as long as he is willing to rush the service, which makes it possible to claim the first again.


The implication in the earlier post was that something was being sacrificed as a result of "rushing" and that doesn't appear to be the case at all. The implication in this post is that you're babbling in circles.

Is there something inherently wrong with not wanting to waste time? Shareholders and customers alike almost certainly appreciate a no lolly-gagging approach.


----------



## James Long

A little nostalgia ...
*EchoStar I Lift-Off Successful*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 28, 1995--EchoStar Communications Corporation ("EchoStar") (NASDAQ: DISH), announced the successful lift-off this morning of its first direct broadcast satellite (DBS), EchoStar-I, from China Great Wall Industry Corporation's Xichang, China launch facility.

The Lockheed Martin Series 7000 satellite was launched atop an LM-2E launch vehicle. It will provide programming from its final location at 119" west longitude for EchoStar's DISH Television Network beginning early next year.

"EchoStar-I was successfully launched into low-earth orbit at 4:51 a.m. (MST) today. This is great news, but it is only the first step," stated EchoStar Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Charles Ergen from the launch site in Xichang, China.

"We have confirmation that we have successful firing of the third stage, which will place the satellite in its transfer orbit," commented Carl Vogel, President of EchoStar Satellite Corporation. "We expect confirmation of final spacecraft separation and achievement of geotransfer orbit by 2:00 p.m. (MST) today."

Headquartered in Englewood, Colorado, EchoStar Communications Corporation is a leading manufacturer and distributor of satellite television systems worldwide. EchoStar is developing a state-of-the- art DBS system, the DISH (Digital Sky Highway) Network, expected to be operational early next year with programming transmitted from EchoStar-I. A total of over 200 channels of digital video, audio and data services are expected to be delivered to homes throughout the continental United States with the launch of EchoStar-II in mid-1996. EchoStar Communications Corporation and its subsidiaries deliver direct-to-home (DTH) satellite television products and services to customers worldwide. The Company is a single, convenient source for equipment distribution, sales, installation, and service; consumer financing; and programming distribution; and is widely recognized in the industry for its research and development activities. EchoStar's international operations include sales and service locations in Holland, Spain, Singapore, China, Hong Kong, Indonesia and India.

CONTACT: EchoStar Satellite Corporation
Source​


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> ...Is there something inherently wrong with not wanting to waste time? ...


Of course not, but there is also nothing wrong if you do, like what you do


----------



## P Smith

IOT begin - one tp 7 lite after 8:30pm last night, also you can see first sweep.


----------



## P Smith

Today I saw more tests on tp7, tp11 (more power) and low power test on tp8 morning time 7:20am - 8am.


----------



## P Smith

Last night IOT happened on tp7,9,11,13,15,17,19,21.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

Just looked at skyscan of last 4 hours, saw four tpns tested around 8:30am.
So far spotted tpns: 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 22, 20, 16, 8.

The typed order defined by using DP LNBF what transposing even tpn's frequencies to upper L band with inversion.


----------



## P Smith

Spotted other tp 18.
Last night tests:


----------



## P Smith

TLE #25


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

TLE #26. E14 is testing nominally.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

TLE #28. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

TLE #29. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H

Target: 35,786 km

[No signals registered last night and today.]


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> TLE #29. Testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]
> #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
> 002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
> ...
> 004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
> ...
> 014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
> 015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
> 016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
> 017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
> 018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
> 019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
> 020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
> 021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
> ...
> 024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6
> 025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
> 026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
> ...
> 028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
> 029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
> 
> Target: 35,786 km
> 
> [No signals registered last night and today.]


Ready to move to location?


----------



## P Smith

Need to find and read STAs for the satellite ... Probably.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #30. Still at 138.5W.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

I don't see any activity on my sky-scans last days - perhaps spot-beams are testing or IOT is done and the bird is ready to fly ...


----------



## James Long

E14 != D12


----------



## P Smith

TLE #31. Still there.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H

Target: 35,786 km

No activity on last skyscan.


----------



## P Smith

Last night and the morning another tests happened. A few transponders had signals.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #32. Testing at 138.5°W.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W   0.0113°N   0.040°       6  +15H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

TLE #33. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W   0.0113°N   0.040°       6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W   0.0084°S   0.043°      12  +26H

Target: 35,786 km

Raising apogee, lower perigee... just a little; perhaps testing station-keeping equipment ? Or a sign of ?


----------



## P Smith

TLE #34. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W   0.0113°N   0.040°       6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W   0.0084°S   0.043°      12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W   0.0087°S   0.045°      14  +22H

Target: 35,786 km

Last day seen activity - signals on tpns 7,9,11,13,15,17,19,21 and 20,16,10,8 - between 1:30pm and 6:15pm.


----------



## am7crew

James Long said:


> E14 != D12


except in 1/4th of the time and at this point still might light up before D12.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #35. Small correction an orbit.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W   0.0113°N   0.040°       6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W   0.0084°S   0.043°      12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W   0.0087°S   0.045°      14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W   0.0208°S   0.040°       7  +12H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> TLE #35. Small correction an orbit.


A correction? OH NO there must be something wrong with E14!

(Sorry, I've been reading the D12 thread too much. Everything is fine! )


----------



## P Smith

TLE #37. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W   0.0113°N   0.040°       6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W   0.0084°S   0.043°      12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W   0.0087°S   0.045°      14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W   0.0208°S   0.040°       7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W   0.0010°S   0.042°      11

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

TLE #38. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W   0.0113°N   0.040°       6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W   0.0084°S   0.043°      12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W   0.0087°S   0.045°      14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W   0.0208°S   0.040°       7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W   0.0010°S   0.042°      11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W   0.0058°S   0.041°      10  +24H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

TLE #39. ([strike]start drifting VERY slow three day ago [/strike]?)



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W   0.0113°N   0.040°       6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W   0.0084°S   0.043°      12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W   0.0087°S   0.045°      14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W   0.0208°S   0.040°       7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W   0.0010°S   0.042°      11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W   0.0058°S   0.041°      10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W   0.0142°N   0.047°      13  +10H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## James Long

E14 and D12 will pass on Dec 4th ... 
(Probably not - I expect more TLEs by then.)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #41. Small correction on place.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin    Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W  21.6484°S  26.725°  32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W   8.2609°N  15.520°  28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W   2.9182°S   2.915°  10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W   0.0045°S   0.072°      27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W   0.0061°N   0.072°      15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W   0.0086°N   0.063°      13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W   0.0070°N   0.063°      13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W   0.0205°N   0.060°      13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W   0.0252°N   0.058°      13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W   0.0061°S   0.047°      12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W   0.0111°N   0.049°       6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W   0.0037°N   0.047°       4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W   0.0047°N   0.045°       5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W   0.0280°N   0.047°       5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W   0.0181°N   0.047°       5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W   0.0188°N   0.042°       6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W   0.0173°S   0.041°       6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W   0.0113°N   0.040°       6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W   0.0084°S   0.043°      12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W   0.0087°S   0.045°      14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W   0.0208°S   0.040°       7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W   0.0010°S   0.042°      11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W   0.0058°S   0.041°      10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W   0.0142°N   0.047°      13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W   0.0039°S   0.041°      10  +18H 

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## P Smith

Tests countinue.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #42. Testing - seen tpns 1,3,21,22 signals last night and the morning time.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H 
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H

Target: 35,786 km


----------



## rocatman

Looks like Dish is testing out all 32 TPs even though only 1- 21 are used at 119 W.


----------



## James Long

rocatman said:


> Looks like Dish is testing out all 32 TPs even though only 1- 21 are used at 119 W.


In the unlikely event that it will be used at 110 or elsewhere in the future it seems like a good idea to make sure it all works now.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #43. (Wobbling).



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]    
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H 
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #45. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16  (+36H)

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #46. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #47. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## BigRedFan

Pardon if this question has been answered earlier.... Will the E14 spotbeams at 119 allow Dish to fill in the missing HD locals in markets where there is already some HD locals being offered ? ..... For example, here in South Florida Dish offers 5 HD locals (off 110) but we have 13 HD locals OTA (out of 16 FP must-carries)... Will the missing 8 HD locals, then, be able to be offered here when the new E 14 South Florida spotbeam is operational ?.....

I know the FCC has mandated some sort of "carry one local HD, carry all HD " rule for satellite carriers by 2012 but I'm not sure whether E 14 is meant to address this mandate now.... Thank you !


----------



## P Smith

TLE #49. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #50. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #51. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #52. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #53. Testing.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #55. Ready to Move - Apogee increased for 21 km.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> TLE #55. Ready to Move - Apogee increased for 21 km.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]
> #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
> 002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
> ...
> 004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
> ...
> 014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
> 015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
> 016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
> 017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
> 018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
> 019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
> 020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
> 021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
> ...
> 024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6
> 025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
> 026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
> ...
> 028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
> 029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
> 030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
> 031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
> 032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
> 033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
> 034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
> 035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
> ...
> 037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
> 038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
> 039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
> ...
> 041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
> 042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
> 043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
> ...
> 045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
> 046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
> 047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
> ...
> 049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
> 050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
> 051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
> 052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
> 053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
> ...
> 055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H
> 
> Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


How soon can anyone guess it will reach the location? What kind of national HD "capacity" will this one help to reach?


----------



## scooper

I believe this bird is going to 119, to replace the current satellites (which will be put into reserve / backup status).


----------



## P Smith

It will depend of a speed - if it could be 0.3 degree per day, then it will take 45 days. Or 3 degree/day. We should see soon.


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> It will depend of a speed - if it could be 0.3 degree per day, then it will take 45 days. Or 3 degree/day. We should see soon.


It sounds to me there are no max and min speed limits up there, speeding and crawling both allowed, yes?


----------



## P Smith

Sort of. I would count a propellant for change altitude before/after drift and debris on way changing altitude and drifting level. It is possible to get it done in one week or one month.


----------



## ShapeShifter

jacmyoung said:


> It sounds to me there are no max and min speed limits up there, speeding and crawling both allowed, yes?


It's kind of like the old speed shop saying: "Speed is just a matter of money: how fast can you afford to go?"

In this case, I think it's mostly a matter of propellant: how much propellant can they afford to burn?

Given how quickly they got it into position for testing, I wouldn't be surprised if they also moved it into its final place quickly. Time will tell...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #56. Ready to Move. Wobbling.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## harsh

ShapeShifter said:


> Given how quickly they got it into position for testing, I wouldn't be surprised if they also moved it into its final place quickly. Time will tell...


Given that the satellite bus in question has separate engines for moving and station keeping and a significant load of fuel, all of this talk of sacrificing move speed for station keeping longevity is a red herring.

Note that these concerns absolutely apply to the Boeing birds that employ a single ion engine for both, but not the SS/L birds.


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> Wobbling.


I think the term "wobbling" is inappropriate here. A more suitable term would be "eccentric".

Wobbling, due to the issues with Echostar 5, has come to represent the inability to keep the satellite facing the Earth as it orbits. This is an entirely different issue from the orbit being eccentric -- a completely natural state.


----------



## P Smith

This time I mean - it's stay in a 'box' at 138.5W; looking at the orbit's parameters I would say it's not that tight as would be expected while a sat doing its tasks. Hence a word wobbling came.


----------



## ShapeShifter

harsh said:


> Given that the satellite bus in question has separate engines for moving and station keeping and a significant load of fuel, all of this talk of sacrificing move speed for station keeping longevity is a red herring.
> 
> Note that these concerns absolutely apply to the Boeing birds that employ a single ion engine for both, but not the SS/L birds.


I never said anything about sacrificing station keeping or longevity. I simply said the faster you move, the more fuel it takes. I also said that they weren't afraid to move it quickly in the past, so they may do so again. There was nothing in my statement that said it would compromise its longevity, or that I thought it was a bad idea to move quickly.

You state it has a significant fuel load, so I guess your answer to my question about how much propellant they can afford is that they can afford a significant amount. You have only confirmed my optimistic feelings. Anything negative that you think is in my post is only there because you read it in yourself based on the posts of others, not because I put it there or intended to imply it. There's no need for hand slapping.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> Given that the satellite bus in question has separate engines for moving and station keeping and a significant load of fuel, all of this talk of sacrificing move speed for station keeping longevity is a red herring.
> 
> Note that these concerns absolutely apply to the Boeing birds that employ a single ion engine for both, but not the SS/L birds.


The fuel they are burning is the fuel they would need to move it again. E-14 is designed so specifically for 119 that it is unlikely it would be moved again - and if it is it would likely go to 110 which is fairly close. Any other move would be end of life moves after E-14's eventual replacement is in place.

So if you don't plan on making a lot of moves you might as well use the fuel. Just keep enough handy so you can move the satellite out of the way when replaced and dispose of the satellite at the end of life.


----------



## harsh

The flawed assumption here is that the satellite is literally thrusted eastward and then halted when it gets there in a "dash and gasp" fashion. That's typically not how it is done.

Under ideal conditions, it would take four burns to relocate a satellite:

1. Ascend towards a higher orbit
2. Stop ascent at the travel orbit
3. Descend towards geosynchronous orbit
4. Stop descent at the geosynchronous orbit.

The speed with which the satellite moves with respect to Earth's longitude is largely dependent on how high above Clarke Belt the travel orbit is. There's not much relationship between how high the satellite goes and how much energy is required. The energy to start and stop the ascent and descent is essentially the same whether the distance is 100 meters or 100 kilometers.

In the grand scheme, there is likely some optimization that can be done but this covers it pretty well.


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> ...The energy to start and stop the ascent and descent is essentially the same whether the distance is 100 meters or 100 kilometers...


But how fast the sat gets to ascend to a higher orbit, then descend back is relevant to the amount of fuel consumed. I also think the faster you want the sat to "move", the higher orbit you want it ascend to then descend back, also consuming more fuel.


----------



## ShapeShifter

harsh said:


> The flawed assumption here is that the satellite is literally thrusted eastward and then halted when it gets there in a "dash and gasp" fashion.


Aww... you mean they can't just pass through all of the other geosynchronous satellites on the direct way to a new position? 



harsh said:


> The speed with which the satellite moves with respect to Earth's longitude is largely dependent on how high above Clarke Belt the travel orbit is. There's not much relationship between how high the satellite goes and how much energy is required. The energy to start and stop the ascent and descent is essentially the same whether the distance is 100 meters or 100 kilometers.


That makes a lot of sense. The more the travel orbit altitude differs from the geosynchronous orbit, the faster the move relative to Earth. But I would guess that there is still a relationship between the speed of relocation and fuel usage. Theoretically, it could be done with very little fuel by using just a short burn to slowly change the orbital height, a long wait while it ascends, and then a short burn to stop the altitude change. Then the process is reversed to bring back it to the target altitude. The longer you wait for it to change altitude, the faster it will move relative to Earth once at that altitude.

Seems to me that the whole process could be sped up by lengthening the the altitude change burn times. In that case, the change in altitude would be faster, and there wouldn't be as long a wait to get to altitude, and therefore the transit time will be shortened. The trade-off is an increase in fuel usage (which may or may not be an issue depending on the vehicle, the fuel load, and planned moves.)

Of course, this is all theoretical. In something this complex, there is usually a large gap between the theory and practical implementation. There are many more factors to consider such as other satellites in the way, debris, and other celestial hazards to be avoided. I won't pretend to even guess at the multitude of factors that must be considered.

All I know is that this is a fascinating discussion, and an interesting thread to follow. I'm learning a lot. Thanks! :wave:

___

Edit: Looks like I type too slow (or talk too much! ) jacmyoung beat me to the punch while I was typing!


----------



## harsh

jacmyoung said:


> But how fast the sat gets to ascend to a higher orbit, then descend back is relevant to the amount of fuel consumed. I also think the faster you want the sat to "move", the higher orbit you want it ascend to then descend back, also consuming more fuel.


If getting to the alternative orbit is a huge rush, yes. My point is that moving fast logitudinally does NOT depend on changing the orbit quickly (as ShapeShifter has come to realize). Rather it depends mostly on changing the orbit radius radically which doesn't take any more energy than changing it a little bit. It is simply the distance the satellite is allowed to descend that determines the rate of eastward progress.

I have to point out a mistake in my explanation with respect to the relative radii of the travel and geo orbits. E14 needs to descend to a nearer travel orbit to advance eastward. I've got D12 drama on the brain. Sorry. :shrug:


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> If getting to the alternative orbit is a huge rush, yes.


I would consider getting it moved in 5 days, compared to getting it moved in 50 days, a rush.


----------



## P Smith

Under normal circumstances the maneuver require two burns.



harsh said:


> The flawed assumption here is that the satellite is literally thrusted eastward and then halted when it gets there in a "dash and gasp" fashion. That's typically not how it is done.
> 
> Under ideal conditions, it would take four burns to relocate a satellite:
> 
> 1. Ascend towards a higher orbit
> 2. Stop ascent at the travel orbit
> 3. Descend towards geosynchronous orbit
> 4. Stop descent at the geosynchronous orbit.
> 
> The speed with which the satellite moves with respect to Earth's longitude is largely dependent on how high above Clarke Belt the travel orbit is. There's not much relationship between how high the satellite goes and how much energy is required. The energy to start and stop the ascent and descent is essentially the same whether the distance is 100 meters or 100 kilometers.
> 
> In the grand scheme, there is likely some optimization that can be done but this covers it pretty well.


----------



## peano

What is your avatar Mr. Smith?


----------



## P Smith

peano said:


> What is your avatar Mr. Smith?


Device what allow to make skyscan pictures like you saw in the thread.
http://www.moonglow.net/tvro/blsa.html


----------



## P Smith

TLE #57. Ready to Move.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

The graph shows how the satellite changing major parameters last month.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #58. Ready to Move.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## James Long

This reminds me of speed skating at the Olympics when the starter says (stretched out for enunciation) .... Red dy ....
We've got to get him to fire the gun!


----------



## P Smith

TLE #59. Ready to Move.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## joblo

harsh said:


> Under ideal conditions, it would take four burns to relocate a satellite:
> 
> 1. Ascend towards a higher orbit
> 2. Stop ascent at the travel orbit
> 3. Descend towards geosynchronous orbit
> 4. Stop descent at the geosynchronous orbit.
> 
> The speed with which the satellite moves with respect to Earth's longitude is largely dependent on how high above Clarke Belt the travel orbit is. There's not much relationship between how high the satellite goes and how much energy is required. The energy to start and stop the ascent and descent is essentially the same whether the distance is 100 meters or 100 kilometers.


Ummm.... it's been a long time since I studied physics, but I think this is completely wrong.

The incorrect assumption here is that the satellite is vertically "at rest", and thus an initial thrust can put it in constant vertical motion, with another thrust stopping this motion and returning it to rest.

But an object in orbit is not vertically at rest. It is continuously falling (accelerating) towards the center of gravitational force. But because there is no horizontal force, the horizontal speed remains constant, and the horizontal motion takes the object away from the center of gravity just as fast as the vertical acceleration pulls it towards that center. Essentially, an orbiting object falls in a circle. (Or ellipse, parabola, etc.)

Now I never studied orbital mechanics in detail, but it seems to me that if you were in a geosynchronous orbit and you wanted to initiate an east or west drift, you would thrust primarily in a horizontal direction, so as to change orbital eccentricity and/or other parameters, to get into a new orbit with a drift. Faster drift would require a more substantial change in orbit, and thus more fuel, both in initiating the drift orbit and in returning to geosynchronous orbit later.

In other words, accelerating from 0 to 60 takes more energy/fuel than accelerating from 0 to 30, and decelerating from 60 to 0 takes more energy/fuel than decelerating from 30 to 0. There is no free lunch.


----------



## HobbyTalk

joblo said:


> In other words, accelerating from 0 to 60 takes more energy/fuel than accelerating from 0 to 30, and decelerating from 60 to 0 takes more energy/fuel than decelerating from 30 to 0. There is no free lunch.


They do not have to do that. Using your example they can could 60 for one minute before stopping or go 30 for two minutes before stopping. In each case the end point would be the same.


----------



## joblo

But one minute is faster than two minutes, and the argument was over whether it takes more energy to move faster.

To look at it another way, harsh’s analysis completely ignores the horizontal component of motion necessary to keep an orbit stable. That is, if you ascend vertically without decelerating horizontally, then you spiral out into space; and likewise if you descend vertically without accelerating horizontally, you spiral in and crash. The amount of horizontal deceleration/acceleration required to achieve stable orbit is a function of how far you go up or down. So even with harsh’s four burns, rather than two burns as P Smith says (correctly I think), getting into an orbit with more longitudinal drift would require more fuel because it would require more horizontal acceleration/deceleration.

Whether the difference in fuel consumption would be large or small, I have no idea, but I really don’t think you can start in an orbit at one elevation and then move to a similar orbit at any other elevation you want, all for the same amount of fuel. If that were possible, space travel would be a whole different ballgame.


----------



## harsh

If the goal is to get the orbiting body further away from Earth (higher orbit), why not accelerate it away from Earth? This is all about frame of reference as the geo orbit is effectively "at rest".


----------



## P Smith

TLE #60. Ready to Move.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +23H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## James Long

joblo said:


> Now I never studied orbital mechanics in detail, but it seems to me that if you were in a geosynchronous orbit and you wanted to initiate an east or west drift, you would thrust primarily in a horizontal direction, so as to change orbital eccentricity and/or other parameters, to get into a new orbit with a drift. Faster drift would require a more substantial change in orbit, and thus more fuel, both in initiating the drift orbit and in returning to geosynchronous orbit later.


It sounds a lot like what the rocket scientists accepted when we had this debate over in the D12 thread ... although there were still some conflicting points.



joblo said:


> To look at it another way, harsh's analysis completely ignores the horizontal component of motion necessary to keep an orbit stable. That is, if you ascend vertically without decelerating horizontally, then you spiral out into space; and likewise if you descend vertically without accelerating horizontally, you spiral in and crash. The amount of horizontal deceleration/acceleration required to achieve stable orbit is a function of how far you go up or down.


My understanding is that you don't change the vertical - at least not directly. You fire thrusters either to speed up or slow down on the path around the Earth and the orbital height changes as a result of the change in centrifugal force. Vertical change is a result but not the direction the thrusters fire in. It is more of a side effect of changing forward velocity (a desired side effect).



> Whether the difference in fuel consumption would be large or small, I have no idea, but I really don't think you can start in an orbit at one elevation and then move to a similar orbit at any other elevation you want, all for the same amount of fuel. If that were possible, space travel would be a whole different ballgame.


Bigger moves should require more fuel - but bigger here relates to the transfer orbit not the distance between geostationary orbits. The faster you want to move between 138 and 119 the further you need to get away from the Clarke belt. But the faster you want to change speed the more fuel you will need to spend.

The hard part is remembering that the satellite is always moving. 6,876 miles/hr when geostationary - more or less velocity when "moving" to another slot. When all is understood you get the drift.


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> TLE #60. Ready to Move.


How long can a sat stay at the "ready to move" position without falling out of the sky?


----------



## ShapeShifter

jacmyoung said:


> How long can a sat stay at the "ready to move" position without falling out of the sky?


I'm picturing a line of guys crouching in the starting blocks waiting for the start of a sprint -- and they've been waiting so long for the starter's pistol that they're starting to fall asleep or cramp up...


----------



## jacmyoung

ShapeShifter said:


> ...or cramp up...


The correct word here is "wobbling"


----------



## James Long

Way too many "ready" ... but it could be worse ...


Code:


1 36499U 10010A   10118.11068074  .00000092  00000-0  00000+0 0   611
2 36499 000.0510 040.8113 0002666 059.0971 017.3769 01.00271621   437

Still hanging around at the same place.


----------



## harsh

jacmyoung said:


> The correct word here is "wobbling"


The correct word is NOT "wobbling". A better phrase is "not drifting".


----------



## P Smith

TLE #61. Ready to Move.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs [/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> The correct word is NOT "wobbling". A better phrase is "not drifting".


You have no fun, the word "wobbling" was first used by P Smith, a much funnier word than "not drifting." Besides I was responding to the other member's joke about "cramp up". I don't think "not drifting" is a good substitute for "cramp up"


----------



## rocatman

How about the term "loitering" which is a common used term related to space vehicles.


----------



## James Long

Loitering works ... but I'd rather see it drift!


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10119.25130720  .00000092  00000-0  00000+0 0   626
2 36499 000.0618 030.3484 0002202 075.6300 063.1079 01.00274839   445

Still stuck in wobble. (At least the TLEs are being updated.)
TLE as of Thu Apr 29 02:01:52 EDT 2010


----------



## P Smith

TLE #62. Ready to Move, stay at 138.5W.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentricity[/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## rocatman

P Smith said:


> TLE #62. Ready to Move, stay at 76W.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]
> #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentricity[/B]
> 002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
> ...
> 004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
> ...
> 014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
> 015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
> 016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
> 017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
> 018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
> 019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
> 020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
> 021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
> ...
> 024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6
> 025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
> 026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
> ...
> 028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
> 029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
> 030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
> 031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
> 032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
> 033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
> 034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
> 035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
> ...
> 037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
> 038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
> 039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
> ...
> 041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
> 042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
> 043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
> ...
> 045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
> 046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
> 047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
> ...
> 049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
> 050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
> 051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
> 052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
> 053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
> ...
> 055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088
> 056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088
> 057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632
> 058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253
> 059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489
> 060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385
> 061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666
> 062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202
> 
> Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


76 W !!!!! Is this for D-12 or E-14?


----------



## harsh

Another casualty of the supremely protracted D12 drama.


----------



## James Long

As of Fri Apr 30 03:36:29 ET ...


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10120.31700715  .00000092  00000-0  00000+0 0   633
2 36499 000.0583 034.5963 0002903 065.6442 093.5017 01.00272745   452

Boring ...

(It is drifting east ... but only at 0.0034081815899032657 deg/day.)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #63. Ready to Move.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentricity[/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Doesn't look as an object drifting to east - it doing "surplace" I would say. Perhaps perigee is slow declining ...
I can see TT&C signals.


----------



## James Long

Effective Fri Apr 30 22:47:29 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10121.11631208  .00000092  00000-0  00000+0 0   643
2 36499 000.0596 034.5856 0002903 065.6677 022.0298 01.00273053   469

Still ready ...

(But at least we're getting daily TLEs.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #64. Ready to Move.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentricity[/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## James Long

The great TLE creators pushed this one out today as well ...


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10121.53726681  .00000092  00000-0  00000+0 0   650
2 36499 000.0683 038.2056 0002477 063.6413 172.4066 01.00273523   466

Nothing to write home about.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #65. Ready to Move.



Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentricity[/B]
002 03-21 09:05:55  3 062 x 35 785 178.6943°W 21.6484°S 26.725° 32,723
...
004 03-22 21:36:00  7 655 x 35 793  21.6153°W  8.2609°N 15.520° 28,138
...
014 03-26 13:25:00 25 121 x 35 780  80.0152°W  2.9182°S  2.915° 10,659
015 03-27 18:34:07 35 760 x 35 787 139.2960°W  0.0045°S  0.072°     27  +29H
016 03-28 05:48:33 35 759 x 35 774 139.1033°W  0.0061°N  0.072°     15  +11H
017 03-28 12:59:49 35 760 x 35 773 139.1061°W  0.0086°N  0.063°     13   +7H
018 03-29 05:04:13 35 760 x 35 773 138.8605°W  0.0070°N  0.063°     13  +17H
019 03-29 11:16:51 35 761 x 35 774 138.8421°W  0.0205°N  0.060°     13   +6H
020 03-30 03:39:30 35 760 x 35 773 138.5059°W  0.0252°N  0.058°     13  +17H
021 03-31 03:25:27 35 772 x 35 784 138.5659°W  0.0061°S  0.047°     12  +24H
...
024 04-02 10:11:10 35 784 x 35 790 138.5736°W  0.0111°N  0.049°      6  
025 04-03 05:07:03 35 785 x 35 789 138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°      4  +26H
026 04-04 05:43:46 35 784 x 35 789 138.5701°W  0.0047°N  0.045°      5  +24H
...
028 04-05 03:02:14 35 784 x 35 789 138.5674°W  0.0280°N  0.047°      5  +21H
029 04-05 12:02:50 35 784 x 35 789 138.5599°W  0.0181°N  0.047°      5   +9H
030 04-06 10:19:47 35 783 x 35 789 138.5524°W  0.0188°N  0.042°      6  +20H
031 04-07 11:46:44 35 783 x 35 789 138.5373°W  0.0173°S  0.041°      6  +25H
032 04-08 02:31:29 35 783 x 35 789 138.5480°W  0.0113°N  0.040°      6  +15H
033 04-09 04:47:43 35 779 x 35 791 138.5302°W  0.0084°S  0.043°     12  +26H
034 04-10 02:34:56 35 779 x 35 793 138.5245°W  0.0087°S  0.045°     14  +22H
035 04-10 14:12:59 35 782 x 35 789 138.5009°W  0.0208°S  0.040°      7  +12H
...
037 04-12 02:28:47 35 780 x 35 791 138.4963°W  0.0010°S  0.042°     11
038 04-13 02:36:58 35 780 x 35 790 138.4813°W  0.0058°S  0.041°     10  +24H
039 04-13 12:05:27 35 779 x 35 792 138.4728°W  0.0142°N  0.047°     13  +10H
...
041 04-14 06:10:50 35 780 x 35 790 138.4749°W  0.0039°S  0.041°     10  +18H
042 04-15 04:30:56 35 780 x 35 791 138.4726°W  0.0037°N  0.039°     11  +22H
043 04-15 11:46:11 35 779 x 35 794 138.4923°W  0.0285°N  0.050°     15   +7H
...
045 04-17 00:42:52 35 779 x 35 795 138.5191°W  0.0298°S  0.053°     16
046 04-17 12:55:21 35 779 x 35 794 138.4994°W  0.0318°N  0.053°     15  +12H
047 04-18 02:29:19 35 779 x 35 795 138.5431°W  0.0077°S  0.046°     16  +14H
...
049 04-19 01:37:54 35 778 x 35 789 138.4721°W  0.0047°N  0.073°     11  (+23H)
050 04-20 06:16:55 35 778 x 35 796 138.5140°W  0.0067°S  0.043°     18  +29H
051 04-20 13:15:06 35 778 x 35 796 138.4797°W  0.0262°N  0.044°     18   +7H
052 04-21 05:32:04 35 778 x 35 794 138.4890°W  0.0319°S  0.053°     16  +16H
053 04-22 05:56:17 35 778 x 35 796 138.5129°W  0.0279°S  0.046°     18  +24H
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## James Long

Effective Sun May 2 02:03:30 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10122.25244050  .00000086  00000-0  00000+0 0   669
2 36499 000.0281 270.7161 0016577 227.8179 034.1101 01.00334311   477

Perigee 35699.06
Apogee 35838.80
Satellite period,TC 23:55:12.12

Satellite Longitude 138.214470 West
Longitude after 24hours 137.9816 West 
(Calculations done at http://www.satellite-calculations.com/TLETracker/SatTracker.htm )

Drifting?


----------



## harsh

The first half of starting the drift. Until the orbit rounds out to a lower average altitude, it is still not moving. For comparison, the period of E11 is 23:56:04.

Judging by the TLE silence from D12, it is probably moving too.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> The first half of starting the drift. Until the orbit rounds out to a lower average altitude, it is still not moving. For comparison, the period of E11 is 23:56:04.


I agree we should have a report with a lower apogee sometime today which will show faster movement, but if the course doesn't change from today's TLE it will reach 119. Just in July instead of sooner.



> Judging by the TLE silence from D12, it is probably moving too.


I wouldn't bet on that. I don't know why NORAD would update E14 and not D12 ... unless D12's TLE remains an accurate description of its orbit.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> I wouldn't bet on that. I don't know why NORAD would update E14 and not D12 ... unless D12's TLE remains an accurate description of its orbit.


TLE silence from DIRECTV has represented major moves in the past. When D11 made its final move there was a six day interval without TLEs and lo and behold, it was home. That's just how they roll.

I suspect that the TLEs are offered from the organization that has TT&C as opposed to being reconnoitered by NORAD.


----------



## James Long

Effective Sun May 2 07:52:05 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10122.49450715  .00000069  00000-0  00000+0 0   674
2 36499 000.0227 263.7156 0009467 268.2295 088.3734 01.00487843   473

Perigee 35686.13
Apogee 35765.85

Satellite period,TC 23:53:00.544

Satellite Longitude 137.871867 West
Longitude after 24hours 137.0886 West

Much better!
Using that TLE for the entire move it will be at 119 on May 25th.
(Althoug updates are expected.)


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> TLE silence from DIRECTV has represented major moves in the past. When D11 made its final move there was a six day interval without TLEs and lo and behold, it was home. That's just how they roll.


Minimal testing at 100.7 then moving to 99.225 is a different scenario than what D12 is doing.
But if we find out in four days that D12 is at 83 it is fine with me.
(I highly doubt that to be true ... but painfully waiting for that TLE is a topic of another thread in another forum. We've got our TLEs.)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #66,67. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

So far drifting speed is ~1.2° per day. Could be at 119W in 17 days.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sun May 2 16:45:09 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10122.86469723  .00000050  00000-0  00000+0 0   685
2 36499 000.0122 274.5586 0000439 050.3874 069.5897 01.00623200   488

Perigee 35686.37
Apogee 35690.06

Epoch Mon May 3 03:03:32 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10123.29412962  .00000048  00000-0  00000+0 0   694
2 36499 000.0171 265.4471 0000574 068.7724 215.8738 01.00620878   489

Perigee 35686.45
Apogee 35691.28

Satellite period,TC 23:51:06.865

Satellite Longitude 136.687821 West
Longitude after 24hours 135.4247 West

Average Driftrate 1.25 deg/day East


----------



## P Smith

TLE #68,69. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed is ~1.2° per day. Should be at 119W in 16 days. [Subject to change after a couple new TLEs]


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Drifting speed is ~1.2° per day. Should be at 119W in 16 days. [Subject to change after a couple new TLEs]


Like this one? A slight adjustment.

Epoch Mon May 3 05:32:42 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10123.39771819  .00000048  00000-0  00000+0 0   706
2 36499 000.0200 258.6311 0000482 067.8230 261.1642 01.00621863   482

Perigee 35686.57
Apogee 35690.62

Satellite period,TC 23:51:06.029

Satellite Longitude 136.686941 West
Longitude after 24hours 135.4203 West

Average Driftrate 1.259 deg/day East (14 more days to 119)


----------



## HobbyTalk

Oh no... it's speeding up and using more fuel. It's doomed!!!! :hurah:


----------



## P Smith

TLE #70. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35 687 x 35 691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°      4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed is 0.24°/12hrs or ~0.5° per day. Should be at 119W in 34 days.


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> ...Drifting speed is 0.24°/12hrs or ~0.5° per day. Should be at 119W in 34 days.


Oh no, did the rabbit decide to take a nap? Did the rabbit realize the turtle would not stop even though the rabbit cannot find the turtle anywhere?


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps that crazy G-15 speeding around ?


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Perhaps that crazy G-15 speeding around ?


No ... crazy C-15 will be passed in three days by E14 if current TLEs for both are followed.



Code:


 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric [B]Revs/day[/B]
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 [B]1.00623200[/B]
069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 [B]1.00620878[/B]
070 05-03 09:32:42 35 687 x 35 691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°      4   +2H  0.0000482 [B]1.00621863[/B]

The revolutions per day went up (very slightly) with the last report ... wouldn't that make it faster?


----------



## P Smith

That's normal - since it's lowered an orbit. That [holding pretty tight - I'd like it] low orbit will determine its drifting speed, noting else. Free flight.  
[I'd j/k about G-15, it's too far from E14 to worry].


----------



## P Smith

Well, counting by that high precision stabilized parameters (mostly RPM, oops RPD), I got 20 days drift time. 
Need add some time for final maneuver ( should be symmetrical to beginning) ~15 hrs.

So, I would bet for May, 23-24.


----------



## James Long

We could start a pool ... but betting isn't allowed. 

I'll take May 20th as a final orbit date.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Tue May 4 02:19:24 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10124.26348294  .00000043  00000-0  00000+0 0   716
2 36499 000.0180 252.5062 0000525 079.1758 209.5501 01.00621039   490

Perigee 35686.61
Apogee 35691.03

Satellite period,TC 23:51:06.720

Satellite Longitude 135.180445 West
Longitude after 24hours 133.9166 West

Average Driftrate 1.253 deg/day East (13 more days to 119)

FYI: Galaxy 15
Perigee 35772.51
Apogee 35795.45
Satellite Longitude 132.46 West
Longitude after 24hours 132.42 West

Looks like a pass on Thursday.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #71. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35 687 x 35 691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°      4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35 687 x 35 691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°      4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## kryptodobe

Any one know what new locals will be launched and how long do they usually test before offering the new channels?


----------



## bnborg

See SatBeams.


----------



## James Long

I believe DISH is pushing for 100% market coverage in SD. There will be new HD markets as well. Testing varies. We've seen channels hang around or months before being released. Sometimes there is a contract issue with one or more channels in the market. On massive rollouts DISH likes to stage them a few markets every couple of weeks to manage the demand for new equipment and dishes.


----------



## sigma1914

So, Echostar 14 is for locals only?


----------



## scooper

No - it's going to replace the current 119 bird as well - I think...


----------



## James Long

scooper said:


> No - it's going to replace the current 119 bird as well - I think...


Correct.

More power - over 100 spots instead of 25 spots on five transponders if I read what I see correctly.


----------



## James Long

I like a satellite with regular updates ...

Epoch Tue May 4 09:27:58 EDT


Code:


1 36499U 10010A   10124.56109718  .00000042  00000-0  00000+0 0   725
2 36499 000.0187 253.9583 0000469 076.8637 318.2235 01.00621788   490

Epoch Wed May 5 01:18:01 EDT


Code:


1 36499U 10010A   10125.22084897  .00000039  00000-0  00000+0 0   736
2 36499 000.0160 248.5523 0000551 086.4610 193.0174 01.00621233   503

Perigee 35686.45
Apogee 35691.09

Satellite period,TC 23:51:06.557

Satellite Longitude 134.016893 West
Longitude after 24hours 132.7524 West

Average Driftrate 1.254 deg/day East (12 more days to 119)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #72,73. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35 687 x 35 691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°      4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35 687 x 35 691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°      4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35 687 x 35 691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°      4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35 687 x 35 691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°      4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed is ~1.24° per day.


----------



## joblo

bnborg said:


> See SatBeams.


Is there a list or FCC filing anywhere that shows which transponders are associated with each beam?


----------



## James Long

joblo said:


> Is there a list or FCC filing anywhere that shows which transponders are associated with each beam?


Yes ... it was filed with the license as part of "Schedule S".
Generally a massive table.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Wed May 5 10:17:38 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10125.59558109  .00000037  00000-0  00000+0 0   747
2 36499 000.0166 250.6973 0000486 082.9828 330.1016 01.00621975   503

Perigee 35686.52
Apogee 35690.61

Satellite period,TC 23:51:05.936

Satellite Longitude 134.012362 West
Longitude after 24hours 132.7453 West

Average Driftrate 1.257 deg/day East (12 more days to 119)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #74. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35 687 x 35 691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°      4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35 687 x 35 691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°      4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35 687 x 35 691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°      4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35 687 x 35 691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°      4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35 687 x 35 691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°      4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed is ~0.6° per day counting by last 24 hours period. Hmmm... perhaps my Orbitron show that incorrectly. At least RPD is stable, so real drifting speed should be the same.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Drifting speed is ~0.6° per day counting by last 24 hours period. Hmmm... perhaps my Orbitron show that incorrectly. At least RPD is stable, so real drifting speed should be the same.


The calculator at http://www.satellite-calculations.com/TLETracker/SatTracker.htm seems to be giving pretty consistent speeds on the last few TLEs (since the move began). Plugging away at a reasonably steady pace instead of making a fast jump then slamming on the brakes (so to speak).

Which one is the tortoise and which is the hare?


----------



## P Smith

That one [D12] cannot use breaks because have none - XIPS is producing very low impulse at short amount of time - it's like your 6 tons trailer braking by your foot.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Thu May 6 00:13:57 EDT


Code:


1 36499U 10010A   10126.17636443  .00000028  00000-0  00000+0 0   751
2 36499 000.0256 192.6819 0005825 325.6511 355.9243 01.00660925   511

Perigee 35653.21764456559
Apogee 35702.21271002214

Satellite period,TC 23:50:32.70

Satellite Longitude 132.765336 West
Longitude after 24hours 131.358 West

Average Driftrate 1.396 deg/day East (10 more days to 119)

GALAXY 15: 132.384365 West
Perigee 35771.66 Apogee 35795.37


----------



## P Smith

TLE #75. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35 687 x 35 691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°      4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35 687 x 35 691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°      4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35 687 x 35 691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°      4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35 687 x 35 691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°      4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35 687 x 35 691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°      4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35 653 x 35 702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°     49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925


Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed increased ! Hmmm... *Race in space.*


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> TLE #75. *Moving*.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]
> #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
> ...
> 055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
> 056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
> 057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
> 058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
> 059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
> 060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
> 061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
> 062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
> 063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
> 064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
> 065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
> 066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
> 067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
> 068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
> 069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
> 070 05-03 09:32:42 35 687 x 35 691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°      4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
> 071 05-04 06:19:24 35 687 x 35 691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°      4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
> 072 05-04 13:27:58 35 687 x 35 691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°      4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
> 073 05-05 05:18:01 35 687 x 35 691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°      4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
> 074 05-05 14:17:38 35 687 x 35 691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°      4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
> 075 05-06 04:13:57 35 653 x 35 702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°     49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
> 
> 
> Target: 35,786 km at 119°W
> 
> Drifting speed increased ! Hmmm... *Race in space.*


The race seems over, the other side is predicting this Sunday. Unfortunately you are not allowed to mention the other side over at the other side


----------



## P Smith

jacmyoung said:


> The race seems over, the other side is predicting this Sunday. Unfortunately you are not allowed to mention the other side over at the other side


We must see next TLE . Who knows how much fuel dish could sacrifice.

[Umm, could you please cut relevant part of that post what you're quoting ?]


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> The race seems over, the other side is predicting this Sunday. Unfortunately you are not allowed to mention the other side over at the other side


I'd rather not talk about the other side ...
I prefer to talk about a satellite with regular TLEs - reports reassuring us every step of the move instead of huge gaps that lead to speculation and panic.

We even get TWO TLEs 76! 

Epoch Thu May 6 06:07:47 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10126.42207497  .00000000  00000-0  10000-3 0   768
2 36499 000.0179 223.2982 0005194 303.8628 076.1689 01.00681962   513

Perigee 35650.01
Apogee 35693.69

Satellite period,TC 23:50:14.78

Satellite Longitude 131.955914 West
Longitude after 24hours 130.4727 West

Average Driftrate 1.471 deg/day East .... but, wait for it ....

Epoch Thu May 6 08:49:09 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10126.53414267  .00000023  00000-0  00000+0 0   765
2 36499 000.0149 241.2588 0004613 296.3450 106.3584 01.00686692   511

Perigee 35651.14
Apogee 35689.93

Satellite period,TC 23:50:10.74

Satellite Longitude 131.934259 West
Longitude after 24hours 130.4341 West

Average Driftrate 1.488 deg/day East (8 more days to 119)

I wonder if they were crusing slow until they got past Galaxy 15?


----------



## P Smith

Should not - E14 flying under; more interesting is a speed of drifting increased. I should get some other values from Orbitron to recalculate my numbers.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #76. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee  Apogee Long        Lat       Inclin   Gap  Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35 777 x 35 807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°     30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35 774 x 35 800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°     26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35 776 x 35 798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°     22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35 777 x 35 796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°     19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35 776 x 35 797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°     21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35 777 x 35 797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°     20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35 775 x 35 798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°     23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35 776 x 35 795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°     19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35 774 x 35 799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°     25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35 774 x 35 798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°     24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35 776 x 35 797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°     21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35 699 x 35 839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028°    140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35 686 x 35 766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°     80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35 687 x 35 690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°      3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35 687 x 35 691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°      4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35 687 x 35 691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°      4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35 687 x 35 691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°      4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35 687 x 35 691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°      4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35 687 x 35 691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°      4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35 687 x 35 691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°      4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35 653 x 35 702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°     49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35 650 x 35 694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°     44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed increased again !


----------



## P Smith

Second TLE #76. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35777x35807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°  30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35774x35800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°  26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35776x35798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°  22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35777x35796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°  19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35776x35797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°  21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed increased one more time! My calculation show it will be at 119W in 8-9 days.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Fri May 7 01:19:48 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10127.22208796  .00000018  00000-0  00000+0 0   775
2 36499 000.0161 230.0510 0004310 309.1577 354.1368 01.00691617   520

Perigee 35651.04
Apogee 35687.29

Satellite period,TC 23:50:06.55

Satellite Longitude 131.923544 West
Longitude after 24hours 130.4058 West

Average Driftrate 1.50589 deg/day East (8.5 more days to 119 - May 15th, PM)
(I expect the rate to decrease before E14 reaches 119 ... so add some days for that.)


----------



## rocatman

P Smith said:


> We must see next TLE . Who knows how much fuel dish could sacrifice.
> 
> [Umm, could you please cut relevant part of that post what you're quoting ?]


In regards to a race between E-14 and D-12, it doesn't matter which one gets to it assigned slot sooner, it is more important which one is on-line sooner and my bet is on the former. Regarding fuel, E-14 is loaded with a huge amount of excess fuel based on the pre-launch information. I have speculated that it was done in response to what happened to AMC-14. The Proton had the capacity to launch a heavier satellite and obviously the satellite was designed to carry the extra fuel so Dish bought an insurance policy. So if Dish needs to in the future, E-14 can be moved back and forth from 61.5 W to 148 W if need be.
As a side note, D-12 going on-line actually helps Dish because D-12 will allow DirecTV to move the handfull of local channels off of the 72.5 W slot freeing up TPs so that Dish will have use of them on Nimiq 5.


----------



## James Long

rocatman said:


> In regards to a race between E-14 and D-12, it doesn't matter which one gets to it assigned slot sooner, it is more important which one is on-line sooner and my bet is on the former.


I don't believe that will make much difference either ... the satellites were launched for different reasons. D-12 to add HD capacity (and catch up on nationwide channels that DirecTV sacrificed in order to offer HD sports) and E-14 to add spotbeams to carry 100% of local broadcast stations (not all on E-14, but spread across the system). E-14 will also serve as a replacement for an old satellite ... D-12 is all new and will have local markets on it as well.

It's fun to have a "race" since they are both moving but by the end of the month who "won" won't matter. 



rocatman said:


> As a side note, D-12 going on-line actually helps Dish because D-12 will allow DirecTV to move the handfull of local channels off of the 72.5 W slot freeing up TPs so that Dish will have use of them on Nimiq 5.


I keep thinking that those are already gone. If not great! More EA capacity is needed.


----------



## rocatman

James Long said:


> I keep thinking that those are already gone. If not great! More EA capacity is needed.


Dish currently has use of only 21 TPs at 72.7 W on Nimiq 5. Dish should have use of all 32 TPs by mid 2011 if not sooner. Eventually 72.7 W will have most if not all EA CONUS programming on it.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #77. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35777x35807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°  30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35774x35800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°  26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35776x35798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°  22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35777x35796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°  19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35776x35797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°  21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.006[COLOR="Red"]91617
[/COLOR]
Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed increased again.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Fri May 7 07:42:38 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10127.48794100  .00000016  00000-0  00000+0 0   781
2 36499 000.0129 244.5929 0004271 296.0595 089.0688 01.00692432   523

Perigee 35650.98
Apogee 35686.90

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.85

Satellite Longitude 130.812835 West
Longitude after 24hours 129.2932 West

Average Driftrate 1.5088 deg/day East (7.8 days to 119 - May 15th, Early Morning)


----------



## James Long

rocatman said:


> Dish currently has use of only 21 TPs at 72.7 W on Nimiq 5. Dish should have use of all 32 TPs by mid 2011 if not sooner. Eventually 72.7 W will have most if not all EA CONUS programming on it.


Good to hear ... (except for those with split arcs).


----------



## P Smith

TLE #78. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35777x35807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°  30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35774x35800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°  26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35776x35798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°  22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35777x35796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°  19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35776x35797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°  21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.0069[COLOR="Red"]2432[/COLOR]

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Increasing speed ...


----------



## scooper

That little change is almost rounding errors...


----------



## James Long

scooper said:


> That little change is almost rounding errors...


I've kept the TLEs back to #65 loaded into Orbitron 3.71 -
The last three (2nd 76, 77 and 78) are basically the same -
78 = 130.3299, 77 = 130.3359, 76b = 130.3694 ... a little further east on the newer ones.

Going back to the first 76 and before ...
76a = 130.4067, 75 = 130.5592, 74 = 130.8633,
73 = 130.8747, 72 = 130.8601, 71 = 130.8723,
70 = 130.8508, 69 = 130.8663, 68 = 130.8205,
67 = 133.7402, 66 = 137.0487, 65 = 138.4396

These would be the locations as of 9:27:33pm 5/7/10 based on each TLE remaining valid. It appears to be gaining since 73. 68-72 would be further east than 73 so there is a fluctuation in there. 65-67 were as the move began.

The current TLE is the "best" we've seen. Nothing so far would predict the satellite being further east than the 78 TLE.


----------



## P Smith

scooper said:


> That little change is almost rounding errors...


The changes means a lot for drifting speed, this time I wouldn't stick with coordinates, they are more prone for instrumental errors and depend of time of the measure and your pick time from Orbitron - eccentricity/inclination still not zero. But RPD - compare last 7 TLEs !


----------



## James Long

Epoch Fri May 7 22:56:53 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10128.12284038  .00000013  00000-0  00000+0 0   795
2 36499 000.0124 238.0468 0004278 302.1980 319.6270 01.00692549   537

Perigee 35650.92
Apogee 35686.89

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.75

Satellite Longitude 129.833557 West
Longitude after 24hours 128.3117 West

Average Driftrate 1.5092 deg/day East (7.2 days to 119 - May 15th, Early Morning)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #79. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35777x35807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°  30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35774x35800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°  26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35776x35798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°  22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35777x35796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°  19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35776x35797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°  21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692[COLOR="Red"]549[/COLOR]

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sun May 9 01:20:05 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10129.22228333  .00000006  00000-0  00000+0 0   807
2 36499 000.0090 234.4703 0004299 304.2309 359.7168 01.00692592   542

Perigee 35650.82
Apogee 35686.97

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.71

Satellite Longitude 128.390091 West
Longitude after 24hours 126.868 West

Average Driftrate 1.5093 deg/day East (6.2 days to 119 - May 15th, Early Morning)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #80. *Moving*. Half way to 119W.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35777x35807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°  30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35774x35800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°  26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35776x35798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°  22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35777x35796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°  19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35776x35797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°  21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +26H  0.0004299 1.00692592

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Counting destination maneuvering as symmetrical to beginning of its journey, E14 should be at 119W in 9 days.


----------



## jerrylove56

jacmyoung said:


> The race seems over, the other side is predicting this Sunday. Unfortunately you are not allowed to mention the other side over at the other side


Race is over!!! D12 at home slot.


----------



## P Smith

jerrylove56 said:


> Race is over!!! D12 at home slot.


1st - it's at 104W now, hehe;
2nd - we shall see signals first.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sat May 8 09:45:45 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10128.57344354 +.00000010 +00000-0 +00000-0 0 00802
2 36499 000.0099 242.6695 0004280 295.7887 124.7554 01.00692443000530

This epoch is BEFORE the last TLE 80 posted.

Perigee 35650.94
Apogee 35686.93

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.83

Satellite Longitude 127.669442 West
Longitude after 24hours 126.1497 West

Average Driftrate 1.5089 deg/day East

OK: 0080 vs 80 as a TLE number? What is the difference?


----------



## P Smith

TLE #80 1st. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
055 04-23 03:12:22 35777x35807 138.5644°W  0.0265°S  0.047°  30  +21H  0.0003088 1.00252007
056 04-24 04:13:33 35774x35800 138.5506°W  0.0209°S  0.046°  26  +25H  0.0003088 1.00270222
057 04-24 12:36:35 35776x35798 138.5194°W  0.0313°N  0.058°  22   +8H  0.0002632 1.00270735
058 04-25 04:03:34 35777x35796 138.5292°W  0.0317°S  0.054°  19  +16H  0.0002253 1.00271167
059 04-26 02:34:25 35776x35797 138.5410°W  0.0319°S  0.055°  21  +22H  0.0002489 1.00270501
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 [strike]127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°[/strike]  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

That's correct - it was previous "80".


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> That's correct - previous "80".


The oddity is amplified by D12 ... 174 > 0182 > 175 > 0184 in that order.


----------



## P Smith

Somebody got his head spinning from D12 manoeuvrings.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sun May 9 09:09:15 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10129.54809531  .00000002  00000-0  00000+0 0   814
2 36499 000.0104 256.2496 0004258 269.7809 130.4988 01.00702473   548

Perigee 35648.24
Apogee 35684.05

Satellite period,TC 23:49:57.30

Satellite Longitude 127.531892 West
Longitude after 24hours 125.9755 West

Average Driftrate 1.5447 deg/day East (5.5 days to 119 ... May 15th Early AM)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #81. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
[I]066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311[/I]
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00[COLOR="Red"]702473[/COLOR]

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Drifting speed increased again by lowering the orbit. If the speed will sustain, E14 will reach 119W in less then 5 days.


----------



## harsh

jerrylove56 said:



> Race is over!!! D12 at home slot.


Actually D12 sailed right past its slot. The most recent TLE has D12 very near 106W at a high drift altitude as I type.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> Actually D12 sailed right past its slot. The most recent TLE has D12 very near 106W at a high drift altitude as I type.


The "0184" TLE states that D12 was at 99.7939113 West as of Sat May 8 00:36:58 EDT 2010 ... 49 hours ago. The "175" TLE states that D12 was at 102.932104 West as of Sun May 9 01:37:33 EDT 2010 ... 24 hours ago.

What has happened to D12 since then is only a guess - when the next TLE comes there will be a better idea. Using a stale TLE doesn't tell anyone where the satellite IS. All it tells you is where the satellite WAS and how it was moving as of that moment.

The same thing can be said of E14 ... we know that as of Sun May 9 09:09:15 EDT 2010 E14 was at 128.007167 West and was moving in a manner that IF UNCHANGED would put it at 126.945274 West as of the moment this post was created. We won't know if the trajectory has changed until a new TLE is released.


----------



## jacmyoung

James Long said:


> ...The "175" TLE states that D12 was at 102.932104 West as of Sun May 9 01:37:33 EDT 2010 ... 24 hours ago...


That position had already over-shot the 102.765 asigned spot. Does this happen often, the sat over-shoot, then brought back down or up?


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sun May 9 21:34:17 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10130.06548000  .00000000  00000-0  00000+0 0   823
2 36499 000.0078 221.2348 0004335 317.2014 305.6416 01.00692825   551

Perigee 35650.60
Apogee 35687.06

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.518

Satellite Longitude 126.582280 West
Longitude after 24hours 125.0604 West

Average Driftrate 1.5102 deg/day East (5.0 days to 119 ... May 15th AM)
A slight decrease in drift rate.


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> That position had already over-shot the 102.765 asigned spot. Does this happen often, the sat over-shoot, then brought back down or up?


"0184" with the Saturday claim was released after "175" with the Sunday claim. You'll have to ask the experts in the other thread to explain that satellite's movements.

Fortunately E14's movements are easier to track.


----------



## harsh

D12 is planned to be very close to D10 on D10's west side, so there's a good chance that it would need to come in from the west.

James: It doesn't matter how many TLEs you have or how stale the information was if it indicates that, at the epoch, the satellite had already passed its slot.


----------



## jacmyoung

James Long said:


> "0184" with the Saturday claim was released after "175" with the Sunday claim. You'll have to ask the experts in the other thread to explain that satellite's movements.
> 
> Fortunately E14's movements are easier to track.


Sorry confused by the timeline. As for the experts in that thread, it has been proven no one really knows what is really going on with everything, it is all hindsight, but still knowing that TLEs can be wrong, out of order, or just plainly useless, is a good thing.


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> D12 is planned to be very close to D10 on D10's west side, so there's a good chance that it would need to come in from the west.
> 
> James: It doesn't matter how many TLEs you have or how stale the information was if it indicates that, at the epoch, the satellite had already passed its slot.


Seems a very logical explanation, maybe I missed it, but this has never been mentioned over in that thread.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #82. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Bumped up a little.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Mon May 10 11:10:25 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10130.63224359 -.00000004  00000-0  00000+0 0   830
2 36499 000.0117 261.3004 0004542 277.7076 150.5239 01.00692681   557

Perigee 35649.77
Apogee 35687.97

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.641

Satellite Longitude 126.330866 West
Longitude after 24hours 124.8105 West

Average Driftrate 1.5097 deg/day East (4.8 days to 119 ... May 15th AM)
A slight decrease in drift rate.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> D12 is planned to be very close to D10 on D10's west side, so there's a good chance that it would need to come in from the west.


With it at 105.97 West as of the 02:08:08 EDT epoch this morning something needs explaining ... but not in this thread.

E14 seems to be following a nice normal flight path and will be parked near E7, D7 and F3. I doubt we will see an "overshoot".


----------



## P Smith

TLE #83. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> E14 seems to be following a nice normal flight path and will be parked near E7, D7 and F3. I doubt we will see an "overshoot".


As E14 is slated for the west side of E7, I would hope that it doesn't overshoot.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Tue May 11 02:22:44 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10131.26579054 -.00000008  00000-0  00000+0 0   840
2 36499 000.0056 221.7859 0004535 317.5172 019.8848 01.00692424   568

Perigee 35649.87
Apogee 35688.01

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.862

Satellite Longitude 124.951822 West
Longitude after 24hours 123.432 West

Average Driftrate 1.5087 deg/day East (3.9 days to 119 ... May 15th AM)
Another very slight decrease in drift rate (1.5097 to 1.5087).


----------



## James Long

Epoch Tue May 11 09:56:39 EDT 2010


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10131.58101050 -.00000011  00000-0  00000+0 0   857
2 36499 000.0103 262.9199 0004521 275.1978 135.3420 01.00693075   566

Perigee 35649.75
Apogee 35687.77

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.305

Satellite Longitude 124.884375 West
Longitude after 24hours 123.3624 West

Average Driftrate 1.5111 deg/day East (3.89 days to 119 ... May 15th AM)
A slight increase in drift rate (1.5087 to 1.5111).


----------



## P Smith

TLE #84,85. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
060 04-27 03:45:55 35777x35797 138.5334°W  0.0287°S  0.052°  20  +25H  0.0002385 1.00271737
061 04-28 02:39:22 35775x35798 138.5374°W  0.0301°S  0.051°  23  +23H  0.0002666 1.00271621
062 04-29 06:01:52 35776x35795 138.4786°W  0.0415°S  0.062°  19  +28H  0.0002202 1.00274839
063 04-30 07:36:29 35774x35799 138.4974°W  0.0395°N  0.058°  25  +25H  0.0002903 1.00272745
064 05-01 02:47:29 35774x35798 138.5415°W  0.0278°S  0.060°  24  +19H  0.0002903 1.00273053
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Sustaining own speed.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> As E14 is slated for the west side of E7, I would hope that it doesn't overshoot.


Based on current TLEs:
D7S is at 119.09. (119.05 per FCC filing)
E7 is at 118.84. (118.9 moving to 119.0 per FCC filing.)
E-14 is going to 118.9 (per FCC filing)
F3 is at 118.67.

The FCC filing for E-14 ...


> Currently there are two operational U.S.-licensed satellites within ±0.5° of 119°W.L. These are as follows:
> * ECHOSTAR-7 satellite at 118.9°W.L.
> * DIRECTV 7S satellite at 119.05°W.L.
> Prior to the launch of ECHOSTAR-14, the ECHOSTAR-7 satellite currently at 118.9°W.L. will be relocated (subject to separate Commission approval to be requested by DISH) within the 119°W.L. nominal orbital location. The ECHOSTAR-14 satellite will then be located at 118.9°W.L.. After these satellite moves there will be no overlapping station-keeping volumes and no further coordination will be required.


When E-7 makes the move to 119.0 E-14 will be passing both "119" satellites to come in to it's parking slot east of E-7 and west of F-3.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> E7 is at 118.84. (118.9 moving to 119.0 per FCC filing.)


This is where you went wrong. The FCC grant (SAT-STA-20100219-00031) was for moving E7 to 118.8W, not 119.0W. E14 will indeed be slotted west of E7.

Applications don't mean diddly in the presence of a grant.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> This is where you went wrong. The FCC grant (SAT-STA-20100219-00031) was for moving E7 to 118.8W, not 119.0W. E14 will indeed be slotted west of E7.
> 
> Applications don't mean diddly in the presence of a grant.


Apparently the plan changed - and that would explain E7's current position. They still are slotting in between D7S and E7.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> They still are slotting in between D7S and E7.


Agreed. What's your point?


----------



## James Long

There is not a lot of open space - even in space. The difference is only 1/20th of a degree from D7S as there would be from E7 had the original plan been followed. Even IF E7 was at 119.0 overshoot at return would not be needed.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Tue May 11 23:11:47 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10132.13318400 -.00000016  00000-0  00000+0 0   864
2 36499 000.0083 219.1090 0004562 323.9983 330.5177 01.00693626   571

Perigee 35649.43
Apogee 35687.79

Satellite period,TC 23:50:04.840

Satellite Longitude 123.523738 West
Longitude after 24hours 121.9992 West

Average Driftrate 1.5130 deg/day East (2.98 days to 119 ... May 15th AM)
Steady ...


----------



## ShapeShifter

James Long said:


> There is not a lot of open space - even in space. The difference is only 1/20th of a degree


Yes, everything's relative. That 1/20th of a degree is about 30 miles separation at geosynchronous altitudes. That's a large distance by our standards here on Earth.

But then again, on a cosmic scale, that's nothing at all.

And at that altitude, 30 miles still isn't a heck of a lot of maneuvering room.


----------



## James Long

ShapeShifter said:


> Yes, everything's relative. That 1/20th of a degree is about 30 miles separation at geosynchronous altitudes. That's a large distance by our standards here on Earth.
> 
> But then again, on a cosmic scale, that's nothing at all.
> 
> And at that altitude, 30 miles still isn't a heck of a lot of maneuvering room.


Exactly (except 1/20th of a degree is 22.8 miles - 164,582/360/20). E14 will park about 45.7 miles away from the nearest satellite and is currently passing about 80 miles below the Clarke belt as it approaches the slot. There is plenty of room to come in to the slot without passing it.


----------



## jacmyoung

My question is, once E14 is online, what is DISH’s national HD capacity? We know DirecTV had a “grand plan” of 200 capacity, which was then claimed by DISH first, although I think it would be foolish for DirecTV to continue to stick to that “grand plan” when DISH had already used the plan for ridicule, but many on the other side insist the “grand plan” cannot change.

My speculation is, DISH might again wait for DirecTV to come up with the next “grand plan”, then claim it again. It worked last time, why not do it again? But my question is, in anticipation for such a showdown, what is the maximum capacity DISH can claim? For example, if DirecTV later announces a new 250 capacity “grand plan”, can DISH again claim that number first?


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> But my question is, in anticipation for such a showdown, what is the maximum capacity DISH can claim? For example, if DirecTV later announces a new 250 capacity "grand plan", can DISH again claim that number first?


DISH is already claiming 57 "channels" of VOD as part of their 200. I believe that proves that satellite transponder capacity does not limit DISH's ability to add to their channel count.

The question becomes more of a philosophical one: How big a number can DISH present that is believable? To some people here, DISH has already passed that number. To the "J6P"* crowd that doesn't follow the industry and count the channels themselves DISH may be able to say 300 or 400 without E14.

E14 will allow DISH to move some services around and provide more SD and HD local markets. The current network tables list 62 spot beams on five transponders. E7 spots currently occupy five transponders. Replacing E7 with E14 does not increase national ConUS space for HD.

*J6P = Joe Six Pack --- the common man


----------



## P Smith

TLE #86. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## James Long

Epoch Wed May 12 06:27:47 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10132.43596924 -.00000019  00000-0  00000+0 0   870
2 36499 000.0078 219.1049 0004562 324.0086 080.2746 01.00693777   573

Perigee 35649.38
Apogee 35687.75

Satellite period,TC 23:50:04.710

Satellite Longitude 123.324686 West
Longitude after 24hours 121.8003 West

Average Driftrate 1.5136 deg/day East (2.9 days to 119 ... May 15th AM)
Steady ...


----------



## JWKessler

I have been finding it hard to visualize and remember the locations of all these satellites. Back in the C-Band days the printed program guides like OnSat would always include a sexy center fold showing all the North American satellites and their positions. I found this to be very handy.

I've been looking for something similar for the modern DBS satellites, and came across this;

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/launch/980031_001.pdf

If accurate and complete, that would be a very cool resource. However, I noticed that it doesn't show anything for the 72.7 slot. The closest is DIRECTV-1R at 72.5. Beyond that is the 73 degree slot.

Is Boeing's chart missing stuff or am I misreading something?


----------



## P Smith

TLE #87. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693[COLOR="Red"]777[/COLOR]

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Speed is slow increasing.


----------



## James Long

JWKessler said:


> If accurate and complete, that would be a very cool resource. However, I noticed that it doesn't show anything for the 72.7 slot. The closest is DIRECTV-1R at 72.5. Beyond that is the 73 degree slot.
> 
> Is Boeing's chart missing stuff or am I misreading something?


"72.7" is the 72.5 slot ... although DISH is using Nimiq 5 for their services there.

http://satbeams.com/ seems to have a nice guide of satellites and beam coverage but is also not "complete".


----------



## jacmyoung

James Long said:


> DISH is already claiming 57 "channels" of VOD as part of their 200. I believe that proves that satellite transponder capacity does not limit DISH's ability to add to their channel count.
> 
> The question becomes more of a philosophical one: How big a number can DISH present that is believable? To some people here, DISH has already passed that number. To the "J6P"* crowd that doesn't follow the industry and count the channels themselves DISH may be able to say 300 or 400 without E14.
> 
> E14 will allow DISH to move some services around and provide more SD and HD local markets. The current network tables list 62 spot beams on five transponders. E7 spots currently occupy five transponders. Replacing E7 with E14 does not increase national ConUS space for HD.
> 
> *J6P = Joe Six Pack --- the common man


That is why I avoided the use of "HD channels", rather used the word "capacity", a word coined by DirecTV BTW. Regardless whether people think those channels are real or not, which happens for all providers anyway. The question is the "capacity".

If I understand you correctly, DISH already has at least "300 capacity" even without E14. Why haven't Charlie already said so that he has "300 capacity"? Is he waiting for DirecTV to come up with their new "250 capacity" grand plan then pull a fast one on them again?


----------



## JWKessler

James Long said:


> "72.7" is the 72.5 slot ... although DISH is using Nimiq 5 for their services there.
> 
> http://satbeams.com/ seems to have a nice guide of satellites and beam coverage but is also not "complete".


Ah! So 72.7 is actually coming from the 73 degree slot. No wonder I get confused. It's starting to make sense now.

Thanks for the clarification and the link.


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> That is why I avoided the use of "HD channels", rather used the word "capacity", a word coined by DirecTV BTW. Regardless whether people think those channels are real or not, which happens for all providers anyway. The question is the "capacity".


No, it isn't. Your question is marketing ... and DISH has clearly demonstrated that their marketing is disconnected from *any* satellite capacity.

It doesn't matter how many satellites/transponders/whatever DISH has. They are not marketing their "capacity".



> Why haven't Charlie already said so that he has "300 capacity"?


That isn't the way DISH is marketing their HD. They have done so in the past ... especially around the time that the SuperDISH was being pushed as the new way of getting HD (which didn't quite work out). Now they have chosen to follow the "choices" path - although they are using the term "channels".

If DirecTV chooses to bump up their number (which is 160 channels with the "May" additions and the capacity for 200/225 once D10 is repaired) I'm sure DISH will find a few more things to count. The five channels added today (real 24/7 HD) were not in DISH's "200" channel count. I'm sure DISH can find more.


----------



## jacmyoung

James Long said:


> No, it isn't. Your question is marketing ... and DISH has clearly demonstrated that their marketing is disconnected from *any* satellite capacity.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many satellites/transponders/whatever DISH has. They are not marketing their "capacity".
> 
> That isn't the way DISH is marketing their HD. They have done so in the past ... especially around the time that the SuperDISH was being pushed as the new way of getting HD (which didn't quite work out). Now they have chosen to follow the "choices" path - although they are using the term "channels".
> 
> If DirecTV chooses to bump up their number (which is 160 channels with the "May" additions and the capacity for 200/225 once D10 is repaired) I'm sure DISH will find a few more things to count. The five channels added today (real 24/7 HD) were not in DISH's "200" channel count. I'm sure DISH can find more.


According to the other side, the DirecTV's grand plan of "200 capacity" will not change before another new sat is launched. For now it is D12 so "200" it is. They cannot have "225", this is what I was told, not my idea, I questioned the idea, but they corrected me.

Also DISH today has made it clear they have already exceeded "200", correct me if I am wrong, there is no need for DISH to come up with anything in the future, DirecTV cannot possibly go over "200" at this moment, not with D12.

Not that DISH will not add new HDs, in fact DISH seems the only one that is actually adding HDs for right now. But DISH has no need to come up with anything in response to any DirecTV's new plan, because DirecTV cannot go over 200, and DISH has already gone over 200.


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> According to the other side, the DirecTV's grand plan of "200 capacity" will not change before another new sat is launched.


if you read it on the Internet it must be true.

Over time DirecTV's "capacity" has been adjusted. Last year they claimed "160" with D12 adding "50%" which would put them in the 225 range. Then that got adjusted downward. With the repair of D10 there is a good chance it will go up again.



> They cannot have "225", this is what I was told, not my idea, I questioned the idea, but they corrected me.


Sounds like a battle for another thread ... I'd tell you that you were off your rocker for "300". But "225" is possible.



> Also DISH today has made it clear they have already exceeded "200", correct me if I am wrong, there is no need for DISH to come up with anything in the future, DirecTV cannot possibly go over "200" at this moment, not with D12.


I consider that assumption to be short sighted and incorrect. If you were a DISH employee I might even consider it reckless. DirecTV could pass "200" when they want to (after D10's repair).

But back to topic, E14 does not add capacity other than locals via spotbeam to the current setup at 119.


----------



## rocatman

James Long said:


> But back to topic, E14 does not add capacity other than locals via spotbeam to the current setup at 119.


Actually E-14 can add some CONUS capacity by moving some of the locals that are on CONUS TPs to spotbeams. I believe this would free up as many as 3 TPs for the WA. Dish can add a lot of CONUS capacity for the EA by using E-6 for TPs that E-3 and E-12 can not provide.


----------



## James Long

rocatman said:


> Actually E-14 can add some CONUS capacity by moving some of the locals that are on CONUS TPs to spotbeams. I believe this would free up as many as 3 TPs for the WA. Dish can add a lot of CONUS capacity for the EA by using E-6 for TPs that E-3 and E-12 can not provide.


A few New York, Chicago and Denver locals and some multimarket locals such as statewide PBS feeds (all SD) are ConUS but I don't see three transponders worth of locals. No HDs locals on ConUS other than those sold by AAD.

Eastern Arc is a different story - and will probably be the next bottleneck until another spotbeam satellite gets put into place.

BTW: In noting that DISH has pre-created 62 spot beams in the network table these are all on transponders 1-5. E-14 is a much better satellite than that and eventually more spots can be opened up ... at the expense of ConUS coverage. It should be fun watching the moves in a couple of weeks when E7 offloads to E14.


----------



## ShapeShifter

James Long said:


> (except 1/20th of a degree is 22.8 miles - 164,582/360/20).


Oops!  I did the calculations, added some stiff rounding, and then promptly forgot that I did it in kilometers, not miles! :bang

But if that wasn't bad enough, I used the sine of the angle times the altitude above sea level, neglecting to add in the radius of the Earth. Dang! :nono2:

Thanks for catching that. Good thing I'm not a rocket scientist, or we'd all be in trouble!


----------



## James Long

ShapeShifter said:


> Thanks for catching that. Good thing I'm not a rocket scientist, or we'd all be in trouble!


No problem. I pulled the circumference off of a trusted website, so my math was easier.


----------



## BigRedFan

Today DISH announced in a Press Release that it'd be adding lots of Univision and TeleFutura HD locals before the World Cup starts....

Is it fair to conclude that all of these new local HD's will be coming from E-14's increased spotbeam capacity ?.... If so, how quickly would you guys expect these to be uplinked and go live ?....

Also interesting is that it would appear that many of the largest DMA's may be getting HD locals (for UNI and TF) ahead of their PBS HD locals.... Am I reading DISH's intentions correctly here ?...


----------



## Ira Lacher

What does the added capacity mean for PQ? Would they ease up on the compression?


----------



## James Long

BigRedFan said:


> Today DISH announced in a Press Release that it'd be adding lots of Univision and TeleFutura HD locals before the World Cup starts....


DISH added the national feeds of these two networks this morning. See channels 9521 and 9522, mapped down to channels 270 and 272. Galavision will be added in HD in June.



> Is it fair to conclude that all of these new local HD's will be coming from E-14's increased spotbeam capacity ?.... If so, how quickly would you guys expect these to be uplinked and go live ?....


The channels went live Wednesday morning at about 11am ET. DISH is not adding all of the local versions. Just the national feeds.



> Am I reading DISH's intentions correctly here ?...


Sorry. You misread something.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Over time DirecTV's "capacity" has been adjusted. Last year they claimed "160" with D12 adding "50%" which would put them in the 225 range. Then that got adjusted downward.


Before the launch, the numbers were "more than 200". Some time after the launch, the numbers were revised to "approximately 200"


> With the repair of D10 there is a good chance it will go up again.


The repair of D10 isn't designed to change the CONUS capacity at all.

DISH and DIRECTV are clearly working towards similar goals but DISH is moving with a great deal more purpose and they seem to be getting there much faster. It seems almost every time DIRECTV announces something, dish launches something.


----------



## BigRedFan

James Long said:


> DISH added the national feeds of these two networks this morning. See channels 9521 and 9522, mapped down to channels 270 and 272. Galavision will be added in HD in June.
> 
> The channels went live Wednesday morning at about 11am ET. DISH is not adding all of the local versions. Just the national feeds.
> 
> Sorry. You misread something.


Today's DISH Press Release clearly states that they will also be adding HD locals of Univision and TeleFutura, in addition to the two national HD feeds added this morning:

" ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--May 12, 2010-- DISH Network L.L.C., America's fastest-growing pay-TV provider, today became the first and only company to launch all three Univision networks in HD--Univision HD, TeleFutura HD and Galavision HD. *Dish Network is also launching Univision and TeleFutura local stations in HD to deliver the most complete high definition coverage of the 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa..."
*


----------



## James Long

Ok, I missed that. It doesn't say "all" local stations or when (although the World Cup isn't too far away). It would make sense to launch the major markets where local content and commercials would differ from the national feed.


----------



## jacmyoung

harsh said:


> Before the launch, the numbers were "more than 200". Some time after the launch, the numbers were revised to "approximately 200"...


Currently the number is "160" by the end of the year.


----------



## jacmyoung

BigRedFan said:


> Today's DISH Press Release clearly states that they will also be adding HD locals of Univision and TeleFutura, in addition to the two national HD feeds added this morning:
> 
> " ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--May 12, 2010-- DISH Network L.L.C., America's fastest-growing pay-TV provider, today became the first and only company to launch all three Univision networks in HD--Univision HD, TeleFutura HD and Galavision HD. *Dish Network is also launching Univision and TeleFutura local stations in HD to deliver the most complete high definition coverage of the 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa..."
> *


Why do they need the locals for the World Cup games? Do the national feeds not showing the games? Also do they have English as SAC? It seems an English SAC should be mandatory just like the Spanish SAC, it will definitely benefit all the rest of the soccer fans and the US viewers who may not be into soccer but nevertheless seek eye candy


----------



## James Long

Epoch Thu May 13 06:44:21 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10133.44747399  .00000000  00000-0  10000-3 0   881
2 36499 000.0056 208.3574 0004785 328.2877 093.4130 01.00689906   586

Perigee 35649.52
Apogee 35689.76

Satellite period,TC 23:50:08.005

Satellite Longitude 121.928633 West
Longitude after 24hours 120.418 West

Average Driftrate 1.4997 deg/day East (2.00 days to 119 ... May 15th AM)
Closing in on 118.9 ...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #88. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Counting half way spot took 8 days and assume same for rest of journey, E14 should be at 119W May 16th.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Thu May 13 08:30:43 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10133.52133150 -.00000030  00000-0  00000+0 0   894
2 36499 000.0115 269.3168 0004847 271.4329 116.0872 01.00693729   581

Perigee 35648.20
Apogee 35688.96

Satellite period,TC 23:50:04.754

Satellite Longitude 121.611292 West
Longitude after 24hours 120.0871 West

Average Driftrate 1.513 deg/day East (1.78 days to 118.9 ... May 15th AM)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #89. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.006[COLOR="Red"]93729[/COLOR]

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## BigRedFan

jacmyoung said:


> Why do they need the locals for the World Cup games? Do the national feeds not showing the games? Also do they have English as SAC? It seems an English SAC should be mandatory just like the Spanish SAC, it will definitely benefit all the rest of the soccer fans and the US viewers who may not be into soccer but nevertheless seek eye candy


Yes, the national UNI/TF feeds will have all the World Cup games but the local UNI/TF affiliates carry about 4 daily hours of local news/sports where they also cover the World Cup from their "local" angle...

For example, the California/Southwest affiliates will probably focus more on the Mexico team and the Mexican fans following the Cup.... Whereas, affiliates on the east coast will probably spend more time with the South American teams and their fans... That's what they have done in previous Cups...

Independent of the World Cup, DTV would still need to have the locals in HD (to remain competitive with local cable) precisely because of the additional local programming not available in the network feeds...

As to the issue of English SAP or CC, I only know that TeleFutura is now offering English CC on CC3 at 7PM and 10PM (ET).... Maybe more in other time periods....

Haven't heard anything about English options on UNI, but do agree with you that they need to have it.... Not aware of any WCup announcements yet.... However, big special events like The Latin Grammys got English CC3 last year and I think other specials get them, too... No SAP though...


----------



## James Long

Epoch Thu May 13 22:57:09 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10134.12303188 -.00000036  00000-0  00000+0 0   909
2 36499 000.0100 269.3087 0004848 271.4535 334.1941 01.00693859   590

Perigee 35648.16
Apogee 35688.93

Satellite period,TC 23:50:04.637

Satellite Longitude 121.097268 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 120.395671 West (at 09:28:49 EDT)
Longitude after 24hours 119.5705 West (24 hrs after Epoch)

Average Driftrate 1.513 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #90. *Moving*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sat May 15 01:25:08 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10135.22579505 -.00000049  00000-0  00000+0 0   914
2 36499 000.0237 283.7361 0004617 259.1963 011.7763 01.00693377   605

Time elapsed since epoch: 07:40:02.308

Perigee 35649.26
Apogee 35688.09

Satellite period,TC 23:50:05.048

Satellite Longitude 119.409039 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.906614 West (at 09:05:11 EDT)
[strike]Longitude after 24hours 117.884 West (24 hrs after Epoch)[/strike] No longer relevant

Average Driftrate 1.512 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #91. Parking.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  41  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #92. *Close to target*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
065 05-01 12:53:39 35776x35797 138.5220°W  0.0307°N  0.068°  21  +10H  0.0002477 1.00273523
066 05-02 06:03:30 35699x35839 138.1563°W  0.0276°N  0.028° 140  +19H  0.0016577 1.00334311
067 05-02 11:52:05 35686x35766 137.8119°W  0.0275°N  0.028°  80   +6H  0.0009467 1.00487843
068 05-02 20:45:09 35687x35690 136.4415°W  0.0185°N  0.012°   3   +9H  0.0000439 1.00623200
069 05-03 07:03:32 35687x35691 136.4476°W  0.0244°N  0.017°   4  +10H  0.0000574 1.00620878
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W

Perhaps making 'spiral' maneuver.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sat May 15 06:18:03 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10135.42920973 -.00000052  00000-0  00000+0 0   920
2 36499 000.0212 271.7136 0004692 270.4732 086.2642 01.00694097   601

Time elapsed since epoch: 29:12:00 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35648.75
Apogee 35688.20

Satellite period,TC 23:50:04.434

Satellite Longitude 119.075087 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.900003 West (at 09:08:54 EDT Saturday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 1.514 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## skynet98

ECHOSTAR 14
Sun, 16 May 2010 18:34:55 UTC 
Latitude: 0.03° 
Longitude: -117.09° 
Right Ascension: 2h 11m 46s 
Declination: -4° 19' 10'' 
Azimuth: 224.35° 
Elevation: +59.43° 
Altitude [km]: 35684.46 
Altitude [miles]: 22173.3 
Speed [km/s]: 0.01 
Speed [miles/s]: 0.01 
Eclipsed? NO


----------



## James Long

I'm hoping for a more up to date TLE. Using one with an epoch 32 hours old when we know it is close to the destination leads to an inaccurate guess as to the real location.


----------



## bosox

I apologize if this has already been covered, but what does this mean? Will the new bird take over for the old one completely, or will they share the responsibility of this orbital location?


----------



## James Long

Epoch Mon May 17 03:12:00 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10137.30000000 -.00000000  00000-0  00000+0 0   933
2 36499 000.0130 102.3420 0001335 215.1340 266.5540 01.00289591   628

Time elapsed since epoch: 06:46:12 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35775.83
Apogee 35787.09

Satellite period,TC 23:55:50.52

Satellite Longitude 118.859000 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.830430 West (at 09:58:12 EDT Monday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0638 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## James Long

bosox said:


> I apologize if this has already been covered, but what does this mean? Will the new bird take over for the old one completely, or will they share the responsibility of this orbital location?


E-14 is a complete replacement for E-7. E-7 will become a "spare" at 119 until DISH moves it elsewhere to serve another need (to be announced). E-14 will become the only DISH satellite serving the 119 orbital location.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Mon May 17 03:12:00 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10137.30000000 -.00000000  00000-0  00000+0 0   944
2 36499 000.0130 102.3420 0001335 215.1340 266.5540 01.00289591   628

Exactly the same as the previous TLE except the TLE number.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #93. *Parking*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 [COLOR="Red"]35776x35787[/COLOR] 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  [COLOR="Red"]11[/COLOR]  +45H  [COLOR="Red"]0.0001335[/COLOR] [COLOR="Red"]1.00289591[/COLOR]

Target: 35,786 km at 119°W  

E14 did show best parameters of GSO during TLE#25:
025 04-03 05:07:03 [COLOR="Lime"]35785x35789 [/COLOR]138.5712°W  0.0037°N  0.047°   4  +26H  [COLOR="Lime"]0.0000471 1.00270541[/COLOR]

So, we're waiting for final touch, when red values become same as green.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Tue May 18 02:08:15 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10138.25573263 -.00000003  00000-0  00000+0 0   959
2 36499 000.0148 042.5906 0001059 313.8576 212.5753 01.00283032   633

Time elapsed since epoch: 07:22:49 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35778.83
Apogee 35787.76

Satellite period,TC 23:55:56.15

Satellite Longitude 118.866893 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.852886 West (at 09:31:05 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0402 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## jacmyoung

Clearly in this rabbit/turtle race, the rabbit lost to the turtle But it seems the rabbit is learning and improving in a stunning speed:

It just convinced 11 judges to give it another evaluation;

It just convinced a lot more of its customers that he is doing good for them;

It also continues to attract the most amount of new viewers; and

It is the only guy who is adding real HD appetizers these days;

Now if only he can increase the value of his substandard MRV, i.e. increase its multigrain recipe value


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> Clearly in this rabbit/turtle race, the rabbit lost to the turtle


Your metaphor fell apart when D12 sprinted out of the blocks and raced across the sky (so to speak) at 3.0 degrees per day while E14 took a more leisurely pace. While the speed of the initial parking and testing of E14 may have led one to believe the move to 119 would be super speed it was not.

There are no losers - only winners. Both satellites have made it to their marks. D12 only took five months before first signal to customer (tomorrow). I expect we'll see first signal to customer on E14 within a week (and we're two months after launch). It remains pretty good for both companies to get a new satellite into orbit.


----------



## jacmyoung

James Long said:


> Your metaphor fell apart when D12 sprinted out of the blocks and raced across the sky (so to speak) at 3.0 degrees per day while E14 took a more leisurely pace...


Are you so sure that was the same D12 (turtle) "sprinting", not many turtles located on the different parts of the race track? A metahpor is a metaphor, it is usually right because it is a metaphor, especially if it is just for fun

You did admit the rabbit relaxed


----------



## P Smith

TLE #95. *Nesting*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day   Period[/B]
...
070 05-03 09:32:42 35687x35691 136.2098°W  0.0343°N  0.020°   4   +2H  0.0000482 1.00621863
071 05-04 06:19:24 35687x35691 135.1757°W  0.0293°N  0.018°   4  +21H  0.0000525 1.00621039
072 05-04 13:27:58 35687x35691 133.9327°W  0.0275°N  0.019°   4   +7H  0.0000469 1.00621788
073 05-05 05:18:01 35687x35691 133.9396°W  0.0272°N  0.016°   4  +15H  0.0000551 1.00621233
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377 23h 50m 05s (1430.8 min)
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097 23h 50m 04s (1430.7 min)
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591 23h 55m 50s (1435.83 min)
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001[COLOR="Red"]059[/COLOR] 1.0028[COLOR="Red"]3032[/COLOR] 23h 55m 56s (1435.93 min)

Target: 35,786 km +/- 12 km at 119°W,  Eccentricity: 0.000x, Revs/day: 1.0027x, Period: 23h 56m 06s (1436.x min).


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> TLE #95. *Nesting*.


That is a good word for it.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Tue May 18 13:41:47 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10138.73735287 -.00000004  00000-0  00000+0 0   960
2 36499 000.0167 030.8333 0000445 354.4789 357.5761 01.00279978   647

Time elapsed since epoch: 07:32:31 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35782.28
Apogee 35786.03

Satellite period,TC 23:55:58.77

Satellite Longitude 118.856927 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.843238 West (at 21:14:19 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0292 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)

----
Watching the period I keep thinking of the old "doomsday clock" that estimates the number of minutes to midnight. (Midnight being global disaster. That clock is at six minutes to midnight.)

Our clock is much more pleasant ... seconds to geosync orbit. Just a few seconds left.


----------



## joblo

James Long said:


> There are no losers - only winners. Both satellites have made it to their marks. D12 only took five months before first signal to customer (tomorrow). I expect we'll see first signal to customer on E14 within a week (and we're two months after launch). It remains pretty good for both companies to get a new satellite into orbit.


According to those other satellite guys like us, E14 lights up tomorrow at 3 AM, i.e. overnight tonight.

Spotbeam plan calls for lighting up selected spot 4 beams first, at least in the contiguous 48, which will also necessitate moving current tp 4 ConUS stuff to tp 9, which will become available for ConUS because the AK/HI spot traffic on that tp will be moved to new spots on tp 1/5 respectively. The rest of the tp 4 spots will come later, followed by new tp 1, 3, and 5 spots after that.

It is also suggested, possibly by looking at guide data, that ConUS tps 8, 11, 12, 15, 16, 19, and 20 will move tonight.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #96. *VERY Close to the spot*. 


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  [COLOR="Lime"]0.0000445[/COLOR] 1.0027[COLOR="Red"]9978[/COLOR] 23h 5[COLOR="Red"]5m 58s (1435.97 min)[/COLOR]

Target: 35,786 km +/- 12 km at 119°W,  Eccentricity: 0.000x, Revs/day: 1.0027x, Period: 23h 56m 06s (1436.x min).

[Seems to me that forecast was right ]


----------



## joblo

James Long said:


> BTW: In noting that DISH has pre-created 62 spot beams in the network table these are all on transponders 1-5. E-14 is a much better satellite than that and eventually more spots can be opened up ... at the expense of ConUS coverage. It should be fun watching the moves in a couple of weeks when E7 offloads to E14.


According to the Schedule S filing - thanks for pointing me at that, James - tps 1-5 have significantly more beams/tp than the others, so it's not surprising they are starting with those. Using the others will require shuffling ConUS traffic to some degree, so I expect they'll fill the tp 1-5 spots first. The whole process could take a while.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> [Seems to me that forecast was right ]


Well ... other than the gap in TLEs between Sat May 15 06:18:03 EDT and Mon May 17 03:12:00 EDT it hasn't been AT 119.0 since Saturday. The drift speed in the Saturday TLE would have placed it AT 118.9 within three hours ... the next report was Monday and the satellite has only moved 0.002 degrees since.

In service tomorrow will be nice ... as good of a day to light up a satellite as any.


----------



## James Long

joblo said:


> Spotbeam plan calls for lighting up selected spot 4 beams first, at least in the contiguous 48, which will also necessitate moving current tp 4 ConUS stuff to tp 9, which will become available for ConUS because the AK/HI spot traffic on that tp will be moved to new spots on tp 1/5 respectively. The rest of the tp 4 spots will come later, followed by new tp 1, 3, and 5 spots after that.
> 
> It is also suggested, possibly by looking at guide data, that ConUS tps 8, 11, 12, 15, 16, 19, and 20 will move tonight.


Sounds like a good plan. That would leave just TP2 to move to TP7 (once cleared). And of course the rest of the ConUS to ConUS shifts.


----------



## rocatman

joblo said:


> According to the Schedule S filing - thanks for pointing me at that, James - tps 1-5 have significantly more beams/tp than the others, so it's not surprising they are starting with those. Using the others will require shuffling ConUS traffic to some degree, so I expect they'll fill the tp 1-5 spots first. The whole process could take a while.


I believe E-14 can use up to 10 TPs for spotbeams but the other five will not be used until the 8PSK or MPEG-4 transition occurs for the Western Arc. I have heard rumors of Dish initially only transitioning to 8PSK for the Western Arc because there are a handful of SD receiver models such as the 311 that can do 8PSK. Obviously all the VIP series can do 8PSK with MPEG-4. 8PSK allows Dish to get greater bandwidth per TP over QPSK which is currently used for SD channels on the Western Arc. MPEG-4 with 8PSK increases the useable bandwidth per TP over 8PSK with MPEG-2.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Tue May 18 20:41:31 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10139.02883806 -.00000004  00000-0  00000+0 0   975
2 36499 000.0151 025.8298 0000411 354.0712 108.2144 01.00279662   645

Time elapsed since epoch: 05:39:39 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35782.51
Apogee 35785.98

Satellite period,TC 23:55:59.05

Satellite Longitude 118.849452 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.844096 West (at 02:21:11 EDT Wednesday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0281 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## joblo

rocatman said:


> I believe E-14 can use up to 10 TPs for spotbeams but the other five will not be used until the 8PSK or MPEG-4 transition occurs for the Western Arc.


Schedule S table shows spots on 12 TPs, but there are diminishing returns. TP 1-5 have 12-14 beams each, but some of the others have only 6 or 7. I suspect, also, that some spot TPs are redundant backups that may never be used.

Guide shows numerous channels going off air at 3 am ET, so it looks this thing is happening. Most show "Off Air" for an hour, but for AAD channels it's only a half hour. Transponder lessees get priority it seems, which is, I think, how it should be.


----------



## James Long

joblo said:


> Guide shows numerous channels going off air at 3 am ET, so it looks this thing is happening. Most show "Off Air" for an hour, but for AAD channels it's only a half hour. Transponder lessees get priority it seems, which is, I think, how it should be.


The move started ... only 7056 channels on the system at 3:03:38am ET


----------



## joblo

About a 20 point increase on tp 15 here.


----------



## joblo

Channels are back; looks like that's for tonight.


----------



## James Long

Anchorage and Hawaii made the move to their new spots.
It looks like some Milwaukee channels are on a 119 spot on TP4 (7080,7081).
Savannah, GA and Tucson, AZ SD has moved to TP4 spots.
San Fransisco HD has moved to a TP4 spot as well.


----------



## joblo

Those all match digiblur's predictions.

He also predicted Columbia, SC SD would move tonight. What about that?


----------



## James Long

joblo said:


> Those all match digiblur's predictions.
> 
> He also predicted Columbia, SC SD would move tonight. What about that?


Yes, that moved too. (I was comparing tables manually.)


----------



## P Smith

[Wrong thread, moved here]


----------



## P Smith

[Wrong thread, moved here]


----------



## Grandude

James Long said:


> San Fransisco HD has moved to a TP4 spot as well.


Finally we get the signal strength meter working again for the San Francisco stations.

Up until this move, there was no signal strength meter reading on tr 7 and when returning to viewing the channel it took an inordinately long time to get the picture back.

Thank you, Dish, for finally fixing this for us SFBay Area viewers.


----------



## P Smith

joblo said:


> Those all match digiblur's predictions.
> 
> He also *predicted *Columbia, SC SD would move tonight. What about that?


Yeah, right. He is "predict" what Scott got from his dish informant.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Wed May 19 07:15:20 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10139.46898317 -.00000004  00000-0  00000+0 0   987
2 36499 000.0116 055.3791 0001944 346.3885 245.1919 01.00269818   642

Time elapsed since epoch: 06:08:45 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35778.80
Apogee 35795.20

Satellite period,TC 23:56:07.505

Satellite Longitude 118.903772 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.898138 West (at 13:24:06 EDT Wednesday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0073 deg/day West - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)

Should be one more TLE confirming geosync ... but with services active on the satellite I'm pretty sure it is in a good place.


----------



## phrelin

Grandude said:


> Finally we get the signal strength meter working again for the San Francisco stations.
> 
> Up until this move, there was no signal strength meter reading on tr 7 and when returning to viewing the channel it took an inordinately long time to get the picture back.
> 
> Thank you, Dish, for finally fixing this for us SFBay Area viewers.


I agree that is great!

But what have they got against Letterman and Leno? I only recorded 25 minutes of both shows because, I assume, the change was made at 12 pm Pacific Daylight Time.

Oh well. I'm getting signal strength in the 50's right now (it is raining and windy).


----------



## P Smith

TLE #97.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 5[COLOR="Red"]5m 58s[/COLOR] (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.00004[COLOR="DeepSkyBlue"]11[/COLOR] 1.00279[COLOR="Red"]662[/COLOR] 23h 5[COLOR="Red"]5m 59s[/COLOR] (1435.98 min)

Target: 35,786 km +/- 12 km at 119°W,  Eccentricity: 0.000x, Revs/day: 1.0027x, Period: 23h 56m 06s (1436.x min).


----------



## inkahauts

Ok, who guessed that D12 and E14 would go live on the same day?


----------



## scooper

inkahauts said:


> Ok, who guessed that D12 and E14 would go live on the same day?


Good day for customers of both companies and the companies themselves !!


----------



## James Long

inkahauts said:


> Ok, who guessed that D12 and E14 would go live on the same day?


I "bet" a moderator that E14 would be in service first when it reached it's testing location. I'm happy that I won - if only by about three hours. 

I'm happy to see both satellites operational. Losing AMC-14 and the recent loss of Galaxy 15 should remind us that getting these things to orbit and in service isn't trivial.


----------



## jacmyoung

James Long said:


> I "bet" a moderator that E14 would be in service first when it reached it's testing location. I'm happy that I won - if only by about three hours.
> 
> I'm happy to see both satellites operational. Losing AMC-14 and the recent loss of Galaxy 15 should remind us that getting these things to orbit and in service isn't trivial.


The open race was which one would reach its final location first I am just glad I finally got The Travel Channel HD back (currently a DirecTV sub). It's been quite a while since I watched it on DISH.

Now if Charlie can win the race who will get hold of TiVo, that will get me to switch, not that I care much about the TiVo interface, but we all like to be around the winner.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jacmyoung said:


> The open race was which one would reach its final location first I am just glad I finally got The Travel Channel HD back (currently a DirecTV sub). It's been quite a while since I watched it on DISH.
> 
> Now if Charlie can win the race who will get hold of TiVo, that will get me to switch, not that I care much about the TiVo interface, but we all like to be around the winner.


Its hard to believe that it has taken 2 years for Direct to finally add the Travel channel.


----------



## BradW

phrelin said:


> Oh well. I'm getting signal strength in the 50's right now (it is raining and windy).


I'm getting a signal strength of 63 on spotbeam 4 in the San Francisco Bay Area. Isn't this a little low for a spot?


----------



## P Smith

TLE #98. Adjusting GSO parameters.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
074 05-05 14:17:38 35687x35691 133.3414°W  0.0238°S  0.017°   4   +9H  0.0000486 1.00621975
075 05-06 04:13:57 35653x35702 132.4825°W  0.0307°N  0.026°  49   +9H  0.0005825 1.00660925
076 05-06 10:07:47 35650x35694 131.8635°W  0.0255°S  0.018°  44   +6H  0.0005194 1.00681962
076 05-06 12:49:09 35651x35690 131.8391°W  0.0225°S  0.015°  39   +3H  0.0004613 1.00686692
077 05-07 05:19:48 35651x35687 130.8947°W  0.0308°N  0.016°  36  +17H  0.0004310 1.00691617
078 05-07 11:42:38 35651x35687 130.6927°W  0.0235°N  0.013°  36   +6H  0.0004271 1.00692432
079 05-08 02:56:53 35651x35687 129.4097°W  0.0273°N  0.012°  36  +14H  0.0004278 1.00692549
080 05-08 13:45:45 35651x35687 127.6751°W  0.0206°N  0.010°  36  +11H  0.0004280 1.00692443
080 05-09 05:20:05 35651x35687 127.9140°W  0.0241°N  0.009°  36  +16H  0.0004299 1.00692592
081 05-09 13:09:15 35648x35684 127.4953°W  0.0041°N  0.010°  36   +8H  0.0004258 1.00702473
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  [COLOR="Green"]0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
[/COLOR]
Target: 35,786 km +/- 12 km at 119°W,  Eccentricity: 0.000x, Revs/day: 1.0027x, Period: 23h 56m 06s (1436.x min).

Perhaps we should expect another touch-up - to make the orbit more circular (35779x35795 -> 35,786).
(May be the changes of E14 GSO parameters explain why we did not see more channel's switchover last night).


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> (May be the changes of E14 GSO parameters explain why we did not see more channel's switchover last night).


There is no real rush to vacate E7. The chunk they moved over on Wednesday morning was a good start and lightened E7's load. We probably won't see the ConUS moves in anything but the EPG (groups of channels off air) if we see them at all. The spotbeam shuffle will be more obvious.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Thu May 20 00:35:12 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10140.19111884 -.00000005  00000-0  00000+0 0   998
2 36499 000.0145 053.8852 0001944 347.8951 145.8546 01.00270024   659

Time elapsed since epoch: 13:11:18 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35778.75
Apogee 35795.14

Satellite period,TC 23:56:07.328

Satellite Longitude 118.892616 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.898138 West (at 13:46:31 EDT Thursday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0065 deg/day West - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)

Will someone please set the parking brake? Thanks!


----------



## James Long

Guys ... this thread is about E14 and the changes being made at 119 - not MRV.
MRV discussion moved to the existing thread.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #99.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
082 05-10 01:34:17 35651x35687 126.3699°W  0.0218°N  0.008°  36  +12H  0.0004335 1.00692825
083 05-10 15:10:25 35650x35688 126.1556°W  0.0265°N  0.012°  38  +13H  0.0004542 1.00692681
084 05-11 06:22:44 35650x35688 124.8693°W  0.0188°N  0.006°  38  +15H  0.0004535 1.00692424
085 05-11 13:56:39 35650x35688 124.8634°W  0.0301°N  0.010°  36   +7H  0.0004521 1.00693075
086 05-12 03:11:47 35650x35688 123.3578°W  0.0187°N  0.008°  38  +13H  0.0004562 1.00693626
087 05-12 10:27:47 35650x35688 123.3249°W  0.0197°N  0.008°  36   +7H  0.0004562 1.00693777
088 05-13 10:44:21 35650x35690 121.8392°W  0.0108°N  0.006°  40  +24H  0.0004785 1.00689906
089 05-13 12:30:43 35648x35689 121.5915°W  0.0276°N  0.011°  41   +2H  0.0004847 1.00693729
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)

Target: 35,786 km +/- 12 km at 118.9°W,  Eccentricity: 0.000x, Revs/day: 1.0027x, Period: 23h 56m 06s (1436.x min).

Looks good, for perfect position I would adjust perigee/apogee a little bit.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sat May 22 11:34:04 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10142.64866895 -.00000006  00000-0  00000+0 0  1003
2 36499 000.0099 041.5213 0002159 348.4714 324.7897 01.00271652   672

Time elapsed since epoch: 06:57:48 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35777.38
Apogee 35795.59

Satellite period,TC 23:56:05.929

Satellite Longitude 118.898822 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.878452 West (at 18:31:53 EDT Saturday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0007 deg/day West - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #100.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 35,786 km +/- 12 km at 118.9°W,  Eccentricity: 0.000x, Revs/day: 1.0027x, Period: 23h 56m 06s (1436.x min).

Will be interesting to see real trajectory of the E14's final maneuver around target slot - the TLE didn't make all details of whole picture, the sat pass its slot below then decreasing speed did return back a little ...


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sun May 23 03:06:15 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10143.29601688 -.00000005 +00000-0 +00000-0 0 01013
2 36499 000.0111 044.8891 0002172 347.1498 196.4284 01.00271882000685

Time elapsed since epoch: 34:21:59 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35777.2699
Apogee 35795.5861

Satellite period,TC 23:56:05.731

Satellite Longitude 118.893619 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.882307 West (at 13:27:30 EDT Monday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.000089 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## P Smith

TLE #101.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 [COLOR="Green"]35782x35786[/COLOR] 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 [COLOR="Green"]35783x35786[/COLOR] 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 [COLOR="Blue"]35777x35796[/COLOR] 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

If the will adjust perigee/apogee like it was during 05/18 and 5/19 ...


----------



## James Long

Epoch Mon May 24 04:09:03 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10144.33962275 -.00000005  00000-0  00000+0 0  1010
2 36499 000.0159 054.7402 0002176 336.4503 214.0054 01.00272117   692

Time elapsed since epoch: 22:18:20 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35777.1871
Apogee 35795.5371

Satellite period,TC 23:56:05.529

Satellite Longitude 118.895215 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.883482 West (at 02:27:24 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0009 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## P Smith

Same TLE , but aged for 1 day - Orbitron show no difference in parameters of the satellite.
Perhaps they will make no new TLE, but keep updating the same #101 .


----------



## P Smith

TLE #102.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #103.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W


----------



## James Long

Epoch Sun May 30 06:56:40 EDT


> ECHOSTAR 14
> 1 36499U 10010A 10150.45602924 -.00000005 00000-0 00000+0 0 1045
> 2 36499 000.0316 056.1752 0002287 346.9804 249.9844 01.00273072 756


Time elapsed since epoch: 18:44:52 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Perigee 35776.4514
Apogee 35795.7374

Satellite period,TC 23:56:04.708

Satellite Longitude 118.891415 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.868847 West (at 01:41:33 EDT Monday using this TLE)

Average Driftrate 0.0043 deg/day East - Target 118.9 (119 orbital slot)


----------



## harsh

I think it likely that further tracking of the orbital position is a waste of time. The transfer began some time ago.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> I think it likely that further tracking of the orbital position is a waste of time. The transfer began some time ago.


Likely. I was hoping for a definitive "parked". The period in the last reading is as close to one that I have seen. But yes, with the satellite in service for nearly two weeks we're basically at station keeping.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Likely. I was hoping for a definitive "parked".


"Parked" was when they started transferring channels. It doesn't get much more definitive than that.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> "Parked" was when they started transferring channels. It doesn't get much more definitive than that.


Actually, it does. It isn't moving far enough to cause problems with its use, but geosynchronous satellites generally don't move around as much as E14.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Actually, it does.


Actually, it doesn't.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #104.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #106.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #107.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #108.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Still tweaking ...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #109.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W  0.0051°S  0.032°  20  +18H  0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Adjusting position ...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #110.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W  0.0051°S  0.032°  20  +18H  0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W  0.0000°S  0.003°  21  +72H  0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Should be less gap ... Other parameters are nominal. 
One more correction and it will be in perfect position; just need to change little bit less eccentricity.


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> One more correction and it will be in perfect position; just need to change little bit less eccentricity.


Maybe they're leaving the door open for E7's exit?

If the next TLE doesn't reflect a decided change, what say we skip the updates until something noteworthy happens?


----------



## P Smith

It's just academical interest.


----------



## James Long

Click here if you are no longer interested in this thread.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> Click here if you are no longer interested in this thread.


It isn't the thread topic that I've lost interest in, just the ongoing posting of TLE datum that are remarkable only for the absence of decisive change.


----------



## James Long

harsh said:


> It isn't the thread topic that I've lost interest in, just the ongoing posting of TLE datum that are remarkable only for the absence of decisive change.


I find it remarkable that the 20 km gap has not closed. But the satellite is obviously working so it isn't a critical problem.

The updates serve to remind us that E14 still has that gap ... and it isn't a case of the gap closing a week ago and no one noticing.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> I find it remarkable that the 20 km gap has not closed.


I too find it remarkable, but I firmly believe that it only needs to be remarked about once. Most with a scholarly/scientific interest about these apparently non-impacting statistics have ready access to the TLE data without the play-by-play offered here.

The repetitious "are we there yet" treatment is not endearing in any environment.


----------



## James Long

Click here if you are no longer interested in this thread.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #111.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W  0.0051°S  0.032°  20  +18H  0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W  0.0000°S  0.003°  21  +72H  0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W  0.0185°N  0.004°  21  +70H  0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Same ...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #112.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W  0.0051°S  0.032°  20  +18H  0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W  0.0000°S  0.003°  21  +72H  0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W  0.0185°N  0.004°  21  +70H  0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W  0.0001°N  0.001°  22  +77H  0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Little increase of a gap between perigee and apogee.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #113.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W  0.0051°S  0.032°  20  +18H  0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W  0.0000°S  0.003°  21  +72H  0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W  0.0185°N  0.004°  21  +70H  0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W  0.0001°N  0.001°  22  +77H  0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W  0.0002°N  [COLOR="Red"]0.010°[/COLOR]  22  +19H  0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Inclination raised a little bit...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #114.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W  0.0051°S  0.032°  20  +18H  0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W  0.0000°S  0.003°  21  +72H  0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W  0.0185°N  0.004°  21  +70H  0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W  0.0001°N  0.001°  22  +77H  0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W  0.0002°N  0.010°  22  +19H  0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W  0.0230°N  [COLOR="Red"]0.034°[/COLOR]  [COLOR="Red"]29[/COLOR]  +29H  [COLOR="Red"]0.0003369[/COLOR] 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Something going on ... Gap, eccentricity and inclination are increasing.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #115.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W  0.0051°S  0.032°  20  +18H  0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W  0.0000°S  0.003°  21  +72H  0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W  0.0185°N  0.004°  21  +70H  0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W  0.0001°N  0.001°  22  +77H  0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W  0.0002°N  0.010°  22  +19H  0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W  0.0230°N  0.034°  29  +29H  0.0003369 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
115 06-18 07:56:28 35775x35799 118.9368°W  0.0069°N  0.002°  [COLOR="Red"]24[/COLOR]  +42H  0.0002877 1.00270857 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Correcting ...


----------



## harsh

This is kind of like a daily report of river river levels in Fall.

Is there anything newsworthy expected?


----------



## P Smith

Yes, the gap should be lowered to 2-3-4-5 km and eccentricity should come down to 0.0000xxxx.


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> Yes, the gap should be lowered to 2-3-4-5 km and eccentricity should come down to 0.0000xxxx.


Would it make a noticeable difference in signal reception or is this just a contrived challenge of significant digits?


----------



## P Smith

harsh said:


> Would it make a noticeable difference in signal reception or is this just a contrived challenge of significant digits?


Neither.
It's matter of longevity of the satellite - current orbit required more fuel for station-keeping routine.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #116.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long       Lat     Inclin Gap Chg-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W  0.0228°N  0.010°  41  +14H  0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W  0.0389°N  0.024°  39  +27H  0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W  0.0338°N  0.021°  39   +5H  0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W  0.0016°S  0.013°  11  +45H  0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W  0.0007°N  0.015°   9  +23H  0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W  0.0045°N  0.017°   4  +12H  0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W  0.0168°N  0.015°   3   +7H  0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W  0.0001°S  0.012°  16  +11H  0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W  0.0066°N  0.015°  16  +17H  0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W  0.0009°S  0.010°  18  +59H  0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W  0.0069°N  0.011°  19  +16H  0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W  0.0171°S  0.036°  18  +85H  0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W  0.0105°N  0.025°  19  +17H  0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W  0.0097°N  0.032°  19  +70H  0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W  0.0342°S  0.045°  20  +57H  0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W  0.0149°N  0.038°  21   +9H  0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W  0.0109°N  0.020°  22  +14H  0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W  0.0051°S  0.032°  20  +18H  0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W  0.0000°S  0.003°  21  +72H  0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W  0.0185°N  0.004°  21  +70H  0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W  0.0001°N  0.001°  22  +77H  0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W  0.0002°N  0.010°  22  +19H  0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W  0.0230°N  0.034°  29  +29H  0.0003369 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
115 06-18 07:56:28 35775x35799 118.9368°W  0.0069°N  0.002°  24  +42H  0.0002877 1.00270857 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
116 06-21 12:30:21 35775x35799 118.9201°W  0.0240°N  0.001°  24  +76H  0.0002877 1.00271525 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #117.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W 0.0228°N 0.010° 41  +14H 0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W 0.0389°N 0.024° 39  +27H 0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W 0.0338°N 0.021° 39   +5H 0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W 0.0016°S 0.013° 11  +45H 0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
[/COLOR]098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W 0.0066°N 0.015° 16  +17H 0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W 0.0009°S 0.010° 18  +59H 0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W 0.0069°N 0.011° 19  +16H 0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W 0.0171°S 0.036° 18  +85H 0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W 0.0105°N 0.025° 19  +17H 0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W 0.0097°N 0.032° 19  +70H 0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W 0.0342°S 0.045° 20  +57H 0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W 0.0149°N 0.038° 21   +9H 0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W 0.0109°N 0.020° 22  +14H 0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W 0.0051°S 0.032° 20  +18H 0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W 0.0000°S 0.003° 21  +72H 0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W 0.0185°N 0.004° 21  +70H 0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W 0.0001°N 0.001° 22  +77H 0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W 0.0002°N 0.010° 22  +19H 0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W 0.0230°N 0.034° 29  +29H 0.0003369 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
115 06-18 07:56:28 35775x35799 118.9368°W 0.0069°N 0.002° 24  +42H 0.0002877 1.00270857 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
116 06-21 12:30:21 35775x35799 118.9201°W 0.0240°N 0.001° 24  +76H 0.0002877 1.00271525 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
117 06-24 13:11:24 [COLOR="Red"]35774x35799[/COLOR] 118.9273°W 0.0134°N 0.007° [COLOR="Red"]25[/COLOR]  +73H 0.0002962 1.00272141 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Still on loose orbit ...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #118.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W 0.0228°N 0.010° 41  +14H 0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W 0.0389°N 0.024° 39  +27H 0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W 0.0338°N 0.021° 39   +5H 0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W 0.0016°S 0.013° 11  +45H 0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W 0.0066°N 0.015° 16  +17H 0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W 0.0009°S 0.010° 18  +59H 0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W 0.0069°N 0.011° 19  +16H 0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W 0.0171°S 0.036° 18  +85H 0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W 0.0105°N 0.025° 19  +17H 0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W 0.0097°N 0.032° 19  +70H 0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W 0.0342°S 0.045° 20  +57H 0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W 0.0149°N 0.038° 21   +9H 0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W 0.0109°N 0.020° 22  +14H 0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W 0.0051°S 0.032° 20  +18H 0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W 0.0000°S 0.003° 21  +72H 0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W 0.0185°N 0.004° 21  +70H 0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W 0.0001°N 0.001° 22  +77H 0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W 0.0002°N 0.010° 22  +19H 0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W 0.0230°N 0.034° 29  +29H 0.0003369 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
115 06-18 07:56:28 35775x35799 118.9368°W 0.0069°N 0.002° 24  +42H 0.0002877 1.00270857 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
116 06-21 12:30:21 35775x35799 118.9201°W 0.0240°N 0.001° 24  +76H 0.0002877 1.00271525 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
117 06-24 13:11:24 35774x35799 118.9273°W 0.0134°N 0.007° 25  +73H 0.0002962 1.00272141 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
118 06-27 14:32:31 [COLOR="Red"]35777x35798[/COLOR] 118.8796°W 0.0045°S 0.016° [COLOR="Red"]21[/COLOR]  +73H 0.000[COLOR="Red"]2455[/COLOR] 1.00267495 23h 56m 09s (1436.15 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Still need improvement


----------



## P Smith

TLE #119.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W 0.0066°N 0.015° 16  +17H 0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W 0.0009°S 0.010° 18  +59H 0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W 0.0069°N 0.011° 19  +16H 0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W 0.0171°S 0.036° 18  +85H 0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W 0.0105°N 0.025° 19  +17H 0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W 0.0097°N 0.032° 19  +70H 0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W 0.0342°S 0.045° 20  +57H 0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W 0.0149°N 0.038° 21   +9H 0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W 0.0109°N 0.020° 22  +14H 0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W 0.0051°S 0.032° 20  +18H 0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W 0.0000°S 0.003° 21  +72H 0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W 0.0185°N 0.004° 21  +70H 0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W 0.0001°N 0.001° 22  +77H 0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W 0.0002°N 0.010° 22  +19H 0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W 0.0230°N 0.034° 29  +29H 0.0003369 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
115 06-18 07:56:28 35775x35799 118.9368°W 0.0069°N 0.002° 24  +42H 0.0002877 1.00270857 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
116 06-21 12:30:21 35775x35799 118.9201°W 0.0240°N 0.001° 24  +76H 0.0002877 1.00271525 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
117 06-24 13:11:24 35774x35799 118.9273°W 0.0134°N 0.007° 25  +73H 0.0002962 1.00272141 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
118 06-27 14:32:31 35777x35798 118.8796°W 0.0045°S 0.016° 21  +73H 0.0002455 1.00267495 23h 56m 09s (1436.15 min)
119 06-28 12:22:16 35775x35798 118.9131°W 0.0114°N 0.007° 23  +22H 0.0002706 1.00272828 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #120.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
[U]096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)[/U]
[COLOR="SeaGreen"][U]097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)[/U][/COLOR]
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W 0.0066°N 0.015° 16  +17H 0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W 0.0009°S 0.010° 18  +59H 0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W 0.0069°N 0.011° 19  +16H 0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W 0.0171°S 0.036° 18  +85H 0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W 0.0105°N 0.025° 19  +17H 0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W 0.0097°N 0.032° 19  +70H 0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W 0.0342°S 0.045° 20  +57H 0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W 0.0149°N 0.038° 21   +9H 0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W 0.0109°N 0.020° 22  +14H 0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W 0.0051°S 0.032° 20  +18H 0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W 0.0000°S 0.003° 21  +72H 0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W 0.0185°N 0.004° 21  +70H 0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W 0.0001°N 0.001° 22  +77H 0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W 0.0002°N 0.010° 22  +19H 0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W 0.0230°N 0.034° 29  +29H 0.0003369 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
115 06-18 07:56:28 35775x35799 118.9368°W 0.0069°N 0.002° 24  +42H 0.0002877 1.00270857 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
116 06-21 12:30:21 35775x35799 118.9201°W 0.0240°N 0.001° 24  +76H 0.0002877 1.00271525 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
117 06-24 13:11:24 35774x35799 118.9273°W 0.0134°N 0.007° 25  +73H 0.0002962 1.00272141 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
118 06-27 14:32:31 35777x35798 118.8796°W 0.0045°S 0.016° 21  +73H 0.0002455 1.00267495 23h 56m 09s (1436.15 min)
119 06-28 12:22:16 35775x35798 118.9131°W 0.0114°N 0.007° 23  +22H 0.0002706 1.00272828 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
120 06-30 15:58:22 35775x35798 118.8592°W 0.0066°N 0.009° 23  +52H 0.0002730 1.00271290 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

The station keeping process ... Are they out of gas ?


----------



## P Smith

TLE #122.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W 0.0066°N 0.015° 16  +17H 0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W 0.0009°S 0.010° 18  +59H 0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W 0.0069°N 0.011° 19  +16H 0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W 0.0171°S 0.036° 18  +85H 0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W 0.0105°N 0.025° 19  +17H 0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W 0.0097°N 0.032° 19  +70H 0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
106 06-01 19:43:55 35777x35797 118.8958°W 0.0342°S 0.045° 20  +57H 0.0002326 1.00270731 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
107 06-02 04:53:53 35776x35797 118.8499°W 0.0149°N 0.038° 21   +9H 0.0002526 1.00273329 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
108 06-02 17:18:09 35776x35798 118.8531°W 0.0109°N 0.020° 22  +14H 0.0002644 1.00270970 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
109 06-05 10:52:30 35776x35796 118.8674°W 0.0051°S 0.032° 20  +18H 0.0002364 1.00273975 23h 56m 03s (1436.5 min)
110 06-08 10:55:17 35776x35797 118.8547°W 0.0000°S 0.003° 21  +72H 0.0002580 1.00272353 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
111 06-11 09:36:28 35776x35797 118.8997°W 0.0185°N 0.004° 21  +70H 0.0002535 1.00272349 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
112 06-14 14:32:30 35776x35798 118.8611°W 0.0001°N 0.001° 22  +77H 0.0002549 1.00271264 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W 0.0002°N 0.010° 22  +19H 0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W 0.0230°N 0.034° 29  +29H 0.0003369 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
115 06-18 07:56:28 35775x35799 118.9368°W 0.0069°N 0.002° 24  +42H 0.0002877 1.00270857 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
116 06-21 12:30:21 35775x35799 118.9201°W 0.0240°N 0.001° 24  +76H 0.0002877 1.00271525 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
117 06-24 13:11:24 35774x35799 118.9273°W 0.0134°N 0.007° 25  +73H 0.0002962 1.00272141 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
118 06-27 14:32:31 35777x35798 118.8796°W 0.0045°S 0.016° 21  +73H 0.0002455 1.00267495 23h 56m 09s (1436.15 min)
119 06-28 12:22:16 35775x35798 118.9131°W 0.0114°N 0.007° 23  +22H 0.0002706 1.00272828 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
120 06-30 15:58:22 35775x35798 118.8592°W 0.0066°N 0.009° 23  +52H 0.0002730 1.00271290 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W

Second month they can't hold the sat in normal box. Seems to me some station keeping equipment malfunctioning.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #123.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)

Target: 35,786 km at 118.9°W


----------



## P Smith

TLE #124.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W 0.0338°N 0.021° 39   +5H 0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W 0.0016°S 0.013° 11  +45H 0.0001335 1.00289591
[COLOR="MediumTurquoise"]095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
[/COLOR]098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W 0.0066°N 0.015° 16  +17H 0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W 0.0009°S 0.010° 18  +59H 0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W 0.0069°N 0.011° 19  +16H 0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W 0.0171°S 0.036° 18  +85H 0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W 0.0105°N 0.025° 19  +17H 0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W 0.0097°N 0.032° 19  +70H 0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
113 06-15 09:29:48 35776x35798 118.8668°W 0.0002°N 0.010° 22  +19H 0.0002556 1.00270814 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
114 06-16 14:16:26 35772x35801 118.8835°W 0.0230°N 0.034° 29  +29H 0.0003369 1.00271733 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
115 06-18 07:56:28 35775x35799 118.9368°W 0.0069°N 0.002° 24  +42H 0.0002877 1.00270857 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
116 06-21 12:30:21 35775x35799 118.9201°W 0.0240°N 0.001° 24  +76H 0.0002877 1.00271525 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
117 06-24 13:11:24 35774x35799 118.9273°W 0.0134°N 0.007° 25  +73H 0.0002962 1.00272141 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
118 06-27 14:32:31 35777x35798 118.8796°W 0.0045°S 0.016° 21  +73H 0.0002455 1.00267495 23h 56m 09s (1436.15 min)
119 06-28 12:22:16 35775x35798 118.9131°W 0.0114°N 0.007° 23  +22H 0.0002706 1.00272828 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
120 06-30 15:58:22 35775x35798 118.8592°W 0.0066°N 0.009° 23  +52H 0.0002730 1.00271290 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° [COLOR="Red"]25[/COLOR]  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]35,786 km
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx

[/LIST]
Little wider orbit ...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #125.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W 0.0228°N 0.010° 41  +14H 0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W 0.0389°N 0.024° 39  +27H 0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W 0.0338°N 0.021° 39   +5H 0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W 0.0016°S 0.013° 11  +45H 0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
099 05-20 04:35:12 35779x35795 118.9018°W 0.0066°N 0.015° 16  +17H 0.0001944 1.00270024 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
100 05-22 15:34:04 35778x35796 118.8742°W 0.0009°S 0.010° 18  +59H 0.0002159 1.00271652 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
101 05-23 07:06:15 35777x35796 118.8791°W 0.0069°N 0.011° 19  +16H 0.0002172 1.00271882 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
102 05-26 20:05:39 35778x35796 118.9225°W 0.0171°S 0.036° 18  +85H 0.0002268 1.00269570 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
103 05-27 13:12:20 35777x35796 118.8576°W 0.0105°N 0.025° 19  +17H 0.0002250 1.00272607 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
104 05-30 10:56:40 35777x35796 118.8707°W 0.0097°N 0.032° 19  +70H 0.0002287 1.00273072 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
...
117 06-24 13:11:24 35774x35799 118.9273°W 0.0134°N 0.007° 25  +73H 0.0002962 1.00272141 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
118 06-27 14:32:31 35777x35798 118.8796°W 0.0045°S 0.016° 21  +73H 0.0002455 1.00267495 23h 56m 09s (1436.15 min)
119 06-28 12:22:16 35775x35798 118.9131°W 0.0114°N 0.007° 23  +22H 0.0002706 1.00272828 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
120 06-30 15:58:22 35775x35798 118.8592°W 0.0066°N 0.009° 23  +52H 0.0002730 1.00271290 23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° [COLOR="Red"]26[/COLOR]  +27H [COLOR="Red"]0.0003144[/COLOR] 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]35,786 km
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]

Something going out there ...


----------



## P Smith

TLE #126.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W 0.0228°N 0.010° 41  +14H 0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W 0.0389°N 0.024° 39  +27H 0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W 0.0338°N 0.021° 39   +5H 0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W 0.0016°S 0.013° 11  +45H 0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]35,786 km
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]


----------



## P Smith

TLE #127.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W 0.0228°N 0.010° 41  +14H 0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W 0.0389°N 0.024° 39  +27H 0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W 0.0338°N 0.021° 39   +5H 0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W 0.0016°S 0.013° 11  +45H 0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
127 07-09 03:13:04 35775x35798 118.9132°W 0.0116°N 0.006° 23  +40H 0.0002793 1.00272629 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]35,786 km
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]


----------



## P Smith

TLE #128.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
090 05-14 02:57:09 35648x35689 120.3449°W 0.0228°N 0.010° 41  +14H 0.0004848 1.00693859
091 05-15 05:25:08 35649x35688 118.7808°W 0.0389°N 0.024° 39  +27H 0.0004617 1.00693377
092 05-15 10:18:03 35649x35688 117.2596°W 0.0338°N 0.021° 39   +5H 0.0004692 1.00694097
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W 0.0016°S 0.013° 11  +45H 0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
127 07-09 03:13:04 35775x35798 118.9132°W 0.0116°N 0.006° 23  +40H 0.0002793 1.00272629 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
128 07-09 10:30:12 35775x35798 118.[COLOR="Red"]8605[/COLOR]°W 0.0041°S 0.006° 23   +7H 0.0002793 1.00272595 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
Target: 
[LIST]
[*]35,786 km
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]

The sat went out of 'box' just a little and we got new TLE.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #132.

<same>


----------



## P Smith

TLE #129.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
127 07-09 03:13:04 35775x35798 118.9132°W 0.0116°N 0.006° 23  +40H 0.0002793 1.00272629 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
128 07-09 10:30:12 35775x35798 118.8605°W 0.0041°S 0.006° 23   +7H 0.0002793 1.00272595 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
129 07-13 11:50:06 35775x35798 118.9175°W 0.0201°N 0.018° 23  +97H 0.0002744 1.00271743 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)


Target: 
[LIST]
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]

[TLE#132 doesn't look as correct one, it came before 129]


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> [TLE#132 doesn't look as correct one, it came before 129]


The last five TLEs in order released were numbered 127, 0129, 128, 0132 then 129.


----------



## P Smith

Mess.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #130.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
093 05-17 07:12:00 35776x35787 118.8330°W 0.0016°S 0.013° 11  +45H 0.0001335 1.00289591
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
098 05-19 11:15:20 35779x35795 118.9241°W 0.0001°S 0.012° 16  +11H 0.0001944 1.00269818 23h 56m 07s (1436.12 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
127 07-09 03:13:04 35775x35798 118.9132°W 0.0116°N 0.006° 23  +40H 0.0002793 1.00272629 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
128 07-09 10:30:12 35775x35798 118.8605°W 0.0041°S 0.006° 23   +7H 0.0002793 1.00272595 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
129 07-13 11:50:06 35775x35798 118.9175°W 0.0201°N 0.018° 23  +97H 0.0002744 1.00271743 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
130 07-15 03:04:47 35775x35798 118.9232°W 0.0005°N 0.004° 23  +39H 0.0002724 1.00271941 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]


----------



## P Smith

TLE #131.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
127 07-09 03:13:04 35775x35798 118.9132°W 0.0116°N 0.006° 23  +40H 0.0002793 1.00272629 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
128 07-09 10:30:12 35775x35798 118.8605°W 0.0041°S 0.006° 23   +7H 0.0002793 1.00272595 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
129 07-13 11:50:06 35775x35798 118.9175°W 0.0201°N 0.018° 23  +97H 0.0002744 1.00271743 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
130 07-15 03:04:47 35775x35798 118.9232°W 0.0005°N 0.004° 23  +39H 0.0002724 1.00271941 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
131 07-16 15:06:19 35771x35802 118.8277°W 0.0070°S 0.003° [COLOR="Red"]31[/COLOR]  +36H 0.0003622 1.00271853 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]

New satellite, but behave ... too much variance in apogee/perigee for good GSO bird.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> New satellite, but behave ... too much variance in apogee/perigee for good GSO bird.


The gap is big but the average altitude is right ...

Epoch Fri Jul 16 11:06:19 EDT - TLE 131
Time elapsed since epoch: 40:37:11 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35801.71 Perigee 35771.16 Gap 30.54
Average Nominal (35786.44)

Satellite Longitude 118.8749 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.8287 West (at 02:43:31 EDT Sunday using this TLE)

NIMIQ 5
Apogee 35796.18 Perigee 35777.92 Gap 18.26
Average 0.61 above Nominal 35786.44

CIEL-2
Apogee 35799.16 Perigee 35773.79 Gap 25.37
Average 0.03 above Nominal 35786.44

ECHOSTAR 11
Apogee 35798.43 Perigee 35774.41 Gap 24.03
Average 0.02 below Nominal 35786.44

ECHOSTAR 10
Apogee 35791.68 Perigee 35782.36 Gap 9.33
Average 0.58 above Nominal 35786.44


----------



## P Smith

I keep TLE#095...097 in the table for reference - in May apogee/perigee was nominal.


----------



## James Long

> Code:
> 
> 
> #   [B]Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
> ...
> 095 05-18 06:08:15 35779x35788 118.8569°W 0.0007°N 0.015°  9  +23H 0.0001059 1.00283032
> 096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
> 097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
> ...


Epoch Tue May 18 02:08:15 EDT - #95
Apogee 35787.77 Perigee 35778.84 Gap 8.93
Average 3.14 below Nominal 35786.44

Epoch Tue May 18 13:41:47 EDT - #96
Apogee 35786.03 Perigee 35782.28 Gap 3.75
Average 2.28 below Nominal 35786.44

Epoch Tue May 18 20:41:31 EDT - #97
Apogee 35785.98 Perigee 35782.51 Gap 3.47
Average 2.19 below Nominal 35786.44

A smaller gap but a lower orbit. I'd rather see a correct average altitude than a tight gap on the wrong altitude.
30 is bigger than the other recent DISH satellites.


----------



## P Smith

But, the 35786 km is the GSO altitude. So those three TLEs did shows perfect E-14 position in middle of May, same as I see it for DTV satellites for years.
And answering to the phrases _"A smaller gap but a lower orbit. I'd rather see a correct average altitude than a tight gap on the wrong altitude."_ - it's impossible for GSO satellite has "_wrong altitude_" - it would start drifting away. Sorry, but orbital mechanics doesn't follow your or mine preferences to "_see_".


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> But, the 35786 km is the GSO altitude. So those three TLEs did shows perfect E-14 position in middle of May, same as I see it for DTV satellites for years.
> And answering to the phrases _"A smaller gap but a lower orbit. I'd rather see a correct average altitude than a tight gap on the wrong altitude."_ - it's impossible for GSO satellite has "_wrong altitude_" - it would start drifting away. Sorry, but orbital mechanics doesn't follow your or mine preferences to "_see_".


OK, riddle me this ...
If 35786 is GEO (it is) note only the Apogee in the records shown. The Perigee is lower. An on target average IS good. A little too close during part of the orbit, a little too far during part of the orbit. But more on orbit than when the gap is not centered on GEO.

Your own numbers show this. The satellite took six seconds less to orbit when the altitude wasn't centered on GEO. Now the orbit is closer to the number of seconds needed to stay geostationary. Not perfect position but low. "Perfect position" would place Apogee above GEO the same distance as Perigee was below GEO.

You're right. A satellite with a wrong altitude would start drifting away. That is exactly what it was doing during 95-97, drifting away. Not by much, but it was drifting.


----------



## P Smith

My meat is with the gap excessive value - on any GSO [circular] orbit it should be lower then 30 km especially working in a cluster. It is still deviation of the orbit what will require more fuel to keep proper orientation of antenna's farm and separate movement of solar panels.


----------



## James Long

Epoch Mon Jul 19 02:35:25 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10200.27459728 -.00000008  00000-0  00000+0 0  1327
2 36499 000.0038 326.7883 0002865 138.4398 171.6586 01.00271773  1258

Time elapsed since epoch: 15:37:41 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35798.54 Perigee 35774.38 Gap 24.16
Average 0.02 above Nominal 35786.44

Satellite Longitude 118.9172 West (at Epoch)
Average Driftrate 0.0003 deg/day West


----------



## P Smith

TLE #132.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
127 07-09 03:13:04 35775x35798 118.9132°W 0.0116°N 0.006° 23  +40H 0.0002793 1.00272629 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
128 07-09 10:30:12 35775x35798 118.8605°W 0.0041°S 0.006° 23   +7H 0.0002793 1.00272595 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
129 07-13 11:50:06 35775x35798 118.9175°W 0.0201°N 0.018° 23  +97H 0.0002744 1.00271743 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
130 07-15 03:04:47 35775x35798 118.9232°W 0.0005°N 0.004° 23  +39H 0.0002724 1.00271941 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
131 07-16 15:06:19 35771x35802 118.8277°W 0.0070°S 0.003° 31  +36H 0.0003622 1.00271853 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
132 07-19 06:35:25 35775x35799 118.8844°W 0.0052°S 0.004° 24  +63H 0.0002865 1.00271773 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]

Little bit better, but still little off.


----------



## P Smith

TLE #133.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
127 07-09 03:13:04 35775x35798 118.9132°W 0.0116°N 0.006° 23  +40H 0.0002793 1.00272629 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
128 07-09 10:30:12 35775x35798 118.8605°W 0.0041°S 0.006° 23   +7H 0.0002793 1.00272595 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
129 07-13 11:50:06 35775x35798 118.9175°W 0.0201°N 0.018° 23  +97H 0.0002744 1.00271743 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
130 07-15 03:04:47 35775x35798 118.9232°W 0.0005°N 0.004° 23  +39H 0.0002724 1.00271941 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
131 07-16 15:06:19 35771x35802 118.8277°W 0.0070°S 0.003° 31  +36H 0.0003622 1.00271853 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
132 07-19 06:35:25 35775x35799 118.8844°W 0.0052°S 0.004° 24  +63H 0.0002865 1.00271773 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
133 07-20 05:40:00 35774x35799 118.9068°W 0.0251°N 0.007° 25  +23H 0.0002904 1.00272066 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]

Seems to me they spare the fuel, don't want hold the altitude tight...


----------



## James Long

Epoch Tue Jul 20 10:32:57 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10201.60621707 -.00000009 +00000-0 +00000-0 0 01347
2 36499 000.0078 023.1693 0002907 082.5421 291.8725 01.00272091001278

Time elapsed since epoch: 30:58:21 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35798.63 Perigee 35774.11 Gap 24.51
Average 0.07 below Nominal 35786.44


----------



## P Smith

TLE #134.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
096 05-18 17:41:47 35782x35786 118.8482°W 0.0045°N 0.017°  4  +12H 0.0000445 1.00279978 23h 55m 58s (1435.97 min)
097 05-19 00:41:31 35783x35786 118.8308°W 0.0168°N 0.015°  3   +7H 0.0000411 1.00279662 23h 55m 59s (1435.98 min)
...
121 07-02 12:58:45 35775x35798 118.9249°W 0.0015°N 0.004° 23  +69H 0.0002755 1.00272627 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
122 07-03 06:12:01 35775x35798 118.9090°W 0.0237°N 0.010° 23  +17H 0.0002757 1.00272776 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
123 07-04 06:42:49 35775x35798 118.8767°W 0.0235°S 0.010° 23  +24H 0.0002725 1.00272902 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
124 07-05 10:09:39 35774x35799 118.9015°W 0.0061°N 0.006° 25  +27H 0.0002952 1.00273323 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
125 07-06 05:52:44 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0248°N 0.005° 26  +27H 0.0003144 1.00273418 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)
126 07-07 11:27:17 35774x35799 118.8695°W 0.0123°S 0.008° 25  +29H 0.0002975 1.00272665 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
127 07-09 03:13:04 35775x35798 118.9132°W 0.0116°N 0.006° 23  +40H 0.0002793 1.00272629 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
128 07-09 10:30:12 35775x35798 118.8605°W 0.0041°S 0.006° 23   +7H 0.0002793 1.00272595 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
129 07-13 11:50:06 35775x35798 118.9175°W 0.0201°N 0.018° 23  +97H 0.0002744 1.00271743 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
130 07-15 03:04:47 35775x35798 118.9232°W 0.0005°N 0.004° 23  +39H 0.0002724 1.00271941 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
131 07-16 15:06:19 35771x35802 118.8277°W 0.0070°S 0.003° 31  +36H 0.0003622 1.00271853 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
132 07-19 06:35:25 35775x35799 118.8844°W 0.0052°S 0.004° 24  +63H 0.0002865 1.00271773 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
133 07-20 05:40:00 35774x35799 118.9068°W 0.0251°N 0.007° 25  +23H 0.0002904 1.00272066 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
134 07-20 14:32:57 35774x35799 118.8653°W 0.0069°N 0.008° 25   +9H 0.0002907 1.00272091 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]

After month waiting for better 'housekeeping' I think it's time to stop watching E-14's TLEs. 
It will float in wide 'box' by unknown to us reasons. Perhaps next shareholder's meeting will reveal the sat's health.


----------



## James Long

It looks like DISH is happy with the behavior. And the satellite is working for millions of DISH customers aimed at 119.

I agree, watching the quarterlies will probably be the only important word IF there is anything "wrong" with it.


----------



## James Long

Posted due to an outage from 119 first reported 90 minutes ago.

Epoch Fri Jul 23 23:48:56 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10205.15899209  .00000000  00000-0  10000-3 0  1372
2 36499 000.0072 209.3945 0003034 251.9172 138.8228 01.00271792  1317

Apogee 35799.25 Perigee 35773.66 Gap 25.59 Average 0.01 above Nominal

Satellite Longitude 118.8538 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.8545 West (at 05:05:49 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)
Average Driftrate 0.0002 deg/day West

Epoch Mon Jul 26 04:27:17 EDT


Code:


ECHOSTAR 14
1 36499U 10010A   10207.35229075 -.00000009  00000-0  00000+0 0  1380
2 36499 000.0044 017.3983 0003152 089.9656 204.4911 01.00273237  1328

Time elapsed since epoch: 00:36:11 (Calculations done at epoch unless noted)

Apogee 35799.34 Perigee 35772.76 Gap 26.58 Average 0.39 below Nominal
Satellite period,TC 23:56:04.57 (Nominal 23:56:04.09)

Satellite Longitude 118.9015 West (at Epoch)
Satellite Longitude 118.8964 West (at 05:03:29 EDT Tuesday using this TLE)
Average Driftrate 0.0050 deg/day East


----------



## P Smith

TLE #137,138.


Code:


[B]
 #   Date Time GMT Perigee Apogee Long      Lat   Inclin Gap Ch-Hrs Eccentric Revs/day[/B]
...
137 07-24 03:48:56 35774x35799 118.8575°W 0.0041°S 0.007° 25   +xH 0.0003034 1.00271792 23h 56m 05s (1436.8 min)
138 07-26 08:27:17 35773x35799 118.8863°W 0.0095°N 0.004° 26  +53H 0.0003152 1.00273237 23h 56m 04s (1436.7 min)

Target: 
[LIST]
[*]118.9°W  (+/- 0.025°) 0.0°N (+/- 0.025°)
[*]35,786 km
[*]gap: +/- 5Km
[*]eccentricity: 0.0000xxx
[*]revs per day: 1.00279xxx
[/LIST]

Since it start his broad movements, I feel uncomfortable with it ...


----------

